# Ask whatever you want to the type above you



## Little Cloud (Jan 12, 2013)

Ask what you want to the type above you, regarding whatever you want to know about his type.
In that way we could *overcome stereotypes* of each type and we could* know* about the *differences* that could exist between persons of the same type! :wink:

Examples: As a ISTJ do you tend to be close minded with opinions that are different from yours?
As a INTP do you tend to not give importance to feelings\emotions or almost to not show others the importance of them?


----------



## Nasmoe (Nov 11, 2009)

As an enfj how do you handle relationships?


----------



## Little Cloud (Jan 12, 2013)

Nasmoe said:


> As an enfj how do you handle relationships?


Relationships are my priority in life and so my family and my friends are what I consider most important in my life! 
I'm really very attached to them. I try to dedicate to them most of my time or at least times of quality. I love passing time, expecially with my friends and I always try to them give my best. 
Self-awareness had helped me to realize that I have to pass moments only for me, because without them, I couldn't give them what I want without expecting, unconsciously, something in return. :happy:

As an INFP how is your connection with emotions\feelings? Do you tend to share them with others or not?


----------



## Nasmoe (Nov 11, 2009)

Little Cloud said:


> Relationships are my priority in life and so my family and my friends are what I consider most important in my life!
> I'm really very attached to them. I try to dedicate to them most of my time or at least times of quality. I love passing time, expecially with my friends and I always try to them give my best.
> Self-awareness had helped me to realize that I have to pass moments only for me, because without them, I couldn't give them what I want without expecting, unconsciously, something in return. :happy:
> 
> As an INFP how is your connection with emotions\feelings? Do you tend to share them with others or not?


I am very connected to my feelings and emotions. Thing is I'm very comfortable with them or at least to negative ones. I'm assuming that may come from my enneagram type rather than being an INFP. I think when I'm getting to know someone I do share my feelings, but I guess in a way that's not specifically saying how I feel, more like I talk about specific happenings in my life and I let my voice show my feelings on the matter.

Have you ever struggled with emotions?


----------



## Little Cloud (Jan 12, 2013)

Nasmoe said:


> I am very connected to my feelings and emotions. Thing is I'm very comfortable with them or at least to negative ones. I'm assuming that may come from my enneagram type rather than being an INFP. I think when I'm getting to know someone I do share my feelings, but I guess in a way that's not specifically saying how I feel, more like I talk about specific happenings in my life and I let my voice show my feelings on the matter.
> 
> Have you ever struggled with emotions?


Yeah, I know how could be important for a INFP and a 4 too to share with another person the importance of their feelings\emotions even not in a direct way: my father is a INFP and a 4. 
We are more similar than you could think: we give both a lot of importance to feelings\emotions and we love having friends\familiars that love ourselves just in the way we are.
Yes, I struggled a lot of times with emotions. I tend to share with no problems positive emotions but with negative emotions I find more difficulties. Sometimes when I get mad with my friends I don't tell them because I don't want to fight with them, or when I'm sad I don't tell to them because I don't want to break the positive atmosphere between us. But I know that that could, in long term, deteriorate things.

Have you too?


----------



## Nasmoe (Nov 11, 2009)

Yeah I've felt the same way. Sometimes I am quiet sort of to let them know that I'm sad, but later I feel bad about it, because when I am upset it's sometimes it's easy to tell and I make people around me feel upset. Holding things in have done a number on me so far, and I need a new approach. It's just the way I grew up and it wasn't good for me, but when I'm happy I like people to know and I'm much more sociable.

Do you try to steer yourself away from being passive aggressive?


----------



## nick st. clair (Mar 2, 2013)

As an ESFJ, how do you approach people with differing views? 

Do you ever play devil's advocate?


----------



## nothingbutfoma (Jan 30, 2013)

nick st. clair said:


> As an ESFJ, how do you approach people with differing views?
> 
> Do you ever play devil's advocate?


As for me, I'm actually quite open and welcome to people with different views. It's interesting to try and understand the world through other people's eyes, even if it is more of trying to undertand and appreciate them as a person than what they see through their eyes. But because we rely so much on our external factors to drive our subjective, internal processes such as beliefs, ideals, etc., I can also use their unique perspectives to help broaden my own worldview. On the flip side, the relative importance of our external worlds on shaping who we are and what we believe in probably leads to a broad range of how accepting we are of people with differing views. It would be interesting to see how other ESFJs answer your question.

As for playing devil's advocate, it used to be difficult for me to do. I can be so supportive of others that I automatically take their word for what it is. It's much more natural for me to praise others than to criticize them. However, my profession requires a critical mind, so I've learned to be better at questioning people's arguments and asking for alternatives. 

And same question for you, as an INTJ, what is your approach to different views? And do you ever allow your heart to have priority over your brain?


----------



## Little Cloud (Jan 12, 2013)

Nasmoe said:


> Yeah I've felt the same way. Sometimes I am quiet sort of to let them know that I'm sad, but later I feel bad about it, because when I am upset it's sometimes it's easy to tell and I make people around me feel upset. Holding things in have done a number on me so far, and I need a new approach. It's just the way I grew up and it wasn't good for me, but when I'm happy I like people to know and I'm much more sociable.
> 
> Do you try to steer yourself away from being passive aggressive?


More things in common than I thought! :happy:
Actually, I don't have many problems of passive-aggressiveness because even if sometimes I don't tell of my anger to others, usually this situation last little, because after some minutes\hours at least days I decide how to react with the other person and I usually tell her of my emotions, so the situation is solved! 

Are you hyper-sensible or almost a very sensible person? If yes, do you like this characteristic of you or do you dislike, or even hate it?


----------



## Little Cloud (Jan 12, 2013)

nick st. clair said:


> As an ESFJ, how do you approach people with differing views?
> 
> Do you ever play devil's advocate?


I'm quite open with other points of view but sometimes, especially when I'm stressed, talking about with people that have different point of views could become a literal debate and sometimes it can develop in a fight.
However I'm trying to work on this aspect and I find myself in this last time, a lot more open to others, even if is not always so simple because I have a lot of strong values and still point of views.

I quite never plays the devil's advocate. I don't like criticize others, especially my friends. When I really have to I try to do it with a lot of tact, because I'm a very sensible person and I hate to be criticized, so I know how others could feel when they are criticized! :happy:

As a INTJ what's your relationship with others? Are you a shy or reserved person? Or are you a very social person?


----------



## Nasmoe (Nov 11, 2009)

Little Cloud said:


> More things in common than I thought! :happy:
> Actually, I don't have many problems of passive-aggressiveness because even if sometimes I don't tell of my anger to others, usually this situation last little, because after some minutes\hours at least days I decide how to react with the other person and I usually tell her of my emotions, so the situation is solved!
> 
> Are you hyper-sensible or almost a very sensible person? If yes, do you like this characteristic of you or do you dislike, or even hate it?


I like your approach to anger. I don't think I've always had the strength to go back to a situation, I just try to forget.

I think I'm very hyper sensitive, but I try so hard to keep it in check. I generally don't like it, mainly because of how I see my mom handle her hyper sensitivity. She just lets it out and says things that can be really hurtful or do something crazy in anger, but doesn't think twice about it when she's calm. I never liked that, so I tried to be more stoic about most things. So when I get upset about something my defense mechanism is a mask of indifference. It doesn't always last and I burst into tears sometimes.

Do you think anyone has made an imprint on you as to how you address issues?


----------



## Little Cloud (Jan 12, 2013)

Nasmoe said:


> I like your approach to anger. I don't think I've always had the strength to go back to a situation, I just try to forget.
> 
> I think I'm very hyper sensitive, but I try so hard to keep it in check. I generally don't like it, mainly because of how I see my mom handle her hyper sensitivity. She just lets it out and says things that can be really hurtful or do something crazy in anger, but doesn't think twice about it when she's calm. I never liked that, so I tried to be more stoic about most things. So when I get upset about something my defense mechanism is a mask of indifference. It doesn't always last and I burst into tears sometimes.
> 
> Do you think anyone has made an imprint on you as to how you address issues?


I'm very sensible too and I know how situations could hurt for us. I cry a lot, quite every day. But I try always, and generally I succeed, to consider that a gift and not a defect, because because of that we could feel always in a deeper way, both joy and pain. We know too how is important to use touch with other persons because we know how it hurts. So I think that you could use it too as a gift and as a positive value, you don't have to be ashamed of it. When you feel hurt by someone you could tell it to the other person, in that way you'll not hurt the other person but you'll make him understand how is important to tell you things with touch. :wink: 
Sensibility must be more appreciative and valued by others! 


No, this is a personal way to address my issues: my fathers used more, generally, to be passive-aggressive without act as I generally do, or at least they keep for themselves anger and in the end they blow out.
I don't know why I use to react in this way, I think that maybe is because I'm more self-aware in this last part of my life, or maybe it's simple because I hate to be mad with anyone and I want as soon as possible to make clear all with them.
That is one of the features that I have since I was little: I want to make peace with everyone after 5 minutes of the conflict\fight.
I could overcome all because of this: proud, passive-aggressiveness etc!


----------



## Little Cloud (Jan 12, 2013)

Nasmoe said:


> I like your approach to anger. I don't think I've always had the strength to go back to a situation, I just try to forget.


And what about your relationship with feelings? Do you express them without problems? Do you tell people that you love them or do you think that the facts are sufficient to express your love for them?


----------



## Nasmoe (Nov 11, 2009)

Little Cloud said:


> And what about your relationship with feelings? Do you express them without problems? Do you tell people that you love them or do you think that the facts are sufficient to express your love for them?


I don't say I love you a lot or I'm not the to say it first. I like to express love by doing things I know they'll appreciate. I kinda always get uncomfortable just expressing feelings verbally. I do express my love for people without a problem by doing things for them.


----------



## Acerbusvenator (Apr 12, 2011)

heh, this seems like an FP - FJ thread 
Where's all the other types? XD


----------



## Little Cloud (Jan 12, 2013)

Acerbusvenator said:


> heh, this seems like an FP - FJ thread
> Where's all the other types? XD


Here are you too now! :tongue:

As a INTJ what's your relationship with others? Are you a shy or reserved person? Or are you a very social person?


----------



## Acerbusvenator (Apr 12, 2011)

Little Cloud said:


> Here are you too now! :tongue:
> 
> As a INTJ what's your relationship with others? Are you a shy or reserved person? Or are you a very social person?


Surprisingly, I am very open with people. Or at least people tend to view me as an open person even if I sometimes just speak gibberish about myself. I tend to view myself as a diplomat in real life because I can be very warm and friendly yet I know what has to be done and I'm not afraid of hurting people if I feel that my point needs to urgently be expressed.

I am however seldom like many INTJs seem to appear online. I only appear arrogant here because people call me arrogant so I see no use in trying to persuade them otherwise.

My main quality however when it comes to my relationships with other people is that I am very open and talkative if I find something of interest to talk about (highly theoretical subjects that might have some proof is my area of love). I also got an automatic gibberish mode when I talk to people (which is a defense mechanism I assume).

So, as an EFJ. Do you feel that people tend to accuse you of making guilt traps? (aka. making people say something so no matter what they do they'll feel just as guilty)


----------



## HopeForNow (Jan 18, 2013)

Acerbusvenator said:


> heh, this seems like an FP - FJ thread
> Where's all the other types? XD


Here I am!  ...As an INTJ, do you think you're smarter than most people?


----------



## Acerbusvenator (Apr 12, 2011)

HopeForNow said:


> Here I am!  ...As an INTJ, do you think you're smarter than most people?


Nah, I think that it's too much of a relative term. I find knowledgeable to be a better word since it is connected to a more accurate description to what a person is talking about.
I find myself to be about as knowledgeable as the average person at my age. Maybe a bit over average.

I find myself to be a lot more inquisitive and curious however than most people.

As an ISTJ, do you find that you are often looked down on as being less intelligent/capable than others because you are a sensor?


----------



## Little Cloud (Jan 12, 2013)

Acerbusvenator said:


> So, as an EFJ. Do you feel that people tend to accuse you of making guilt traps? (aka. making people say something so no matter what they do they'll feel just as guilty)


My best friend is probably a very social INTJ so I know that INTJs could be very open and social instead of others could think!
Well, I rarely (almost I hope) use manipulation, and when I do it generally I'm not aware that I'm using it. When I realize that I acted in that way I feel very sad or guilty. 
My parents, sometimes, say that it's like I manipulate the conversations, or at least that I try to take the control of them, because I love talk and my questions\statements can be tiring. When they tell me that I felt really sorry and selfish so I try to moderate myself.
Other times, but just few times, my parents say me that they feel manipulate to do or not to do something.
But my friends never tell me that, probably because, generally, I'm less impulsive with them and I have more time to think more of my hidden motivations. :happy:

As a INTJ are you a little obsessive-compulsive?


----------



## nothingbutfoma (Jan 30, 2013)

nick st. clair said:


> I stand firm in my personal beliefs in convictions, but am willing to hear differing views and parse them out. If they seem to hold any truth, then I might pursue them further, and be willing to become more open to them. If not, I shrug and move on.


Given that you are a J, are you quick to make (negative) judgements about others, especially if they make an argument full of fallacies?


----------



## nick st. clair (Mar 2, 2013)

nothingbutfoma said:


> Given that you are a J, are you quick to make (negative) judgements about others, especially if they make an argument full of fallacies?


Good question. If their argument is full of fallacies, I'll counter those points first, to see how they respond. My judgement about them is dependent on their response - if they continue to maintain that their position is true, disregarding facts or logic, I'll quickly/negatively judge them (and I'm usually right). 
If they are willing to listen and consider the counterpoints, my respect for them increases. It doesn't matter if they agree or not. If they listen, I view (or judge) it positively, and am strongly impressed. 

Same back to you - as a J with dominant Fe, are you quick to make (negative) judgements about others, if they aren't sociably or emotionally warm/considerate?


----------



## Little Cloud (Jan 12, 2013)

nick st. clair said:


> Same back to you - as a J with dominant Fe, are you quick to make (negative) judgements about others, if they aren't sociably or emotionally warm/considerate?


I answer too! That is an interesting question! :happy:
As a dominant Fe my first impression to other is given by other matters, by the way others consider\talk with myself or others.
If people are for example arrogant, bitchy, seem mean or seem to having as first aim that of talking back on other shoulders I will judge or almost consider them negatively. Usually a first look is sufficient but sometimes I have the patience or more easily the hope to wait and to continue in my observation to find if i was wrong or not.
Then also the values and the arguments are important but there are, for sure, contingent on these aspects.


----------



## screwloose (Feb 26, 2013)

Little Cloud said:


> I answer too! That is an interesting question! :happy:
> As a dominant Fe my first impression to other is given by other matters, by the way others consider\talk with myself or others.
> If people are for example arrogant, bitchy, seem mean or seem to having as first aim that of talking back on other shoulders I will judge or almost consider them negatively. Usually a first look is sufficient but sometimes I have the patience or more easily the hope to wait and to continue in my observation to find if i was wrong or not.
> Then also the values and the arguments are important but there are, for sure, contingent on these aspects.


So, given that, are there certain types that you get along with well? Are there certain types you find you don't get along with? Or is it completely person to person with no correlation to type at all?


----------



## Little Cloud (Jan 12, 2013)

screwloose said:


> So, given that, are there certain types that you get along with well? Are there certain types you find you don't get along with? Or is it completely person to person with no correlation to type at all?


Generally it depends more on each person than type, but there are certain persons of some type that if are unhealthy I can't tolerate: ESFP, ESTJ and INTP.
The first because if is unhealthy could be extremely superficial and fake in order to accost the people that they find interesting, the second because could be very arrogant and mind closed, and could want to have always reason. The third because could be very arrogant and reserved in a way that underline that he is certain of his superiority on others!
But maybe I had only bad experiences with these unhealthy types and If I will know other unhealthy persons that belong to other types I will find them too unbearable!

The people with I get along better seem belong to these types: INTJ, ENFJ, ENTP, ISFJ.
But there are also exceptions: one of my best friends is a ESTP and even with certain ESFP persons I could find pretty well, even if usually I don't have deep conversations with them.

As an ENTP what is the aspect that you respect more in a person?


----------



## screwloose (Feb 26, 2013)

Little Cloud said:


> As an ENTP what is the aspect that you respect more in a person?


Without a doubt, the thing I respect most in a person is intellectual curiosity. Without that, I have a hard time respecting or getting along with someone. I do understand that this trait can take many forms, and I'm not picky, but that's the big one for me.

I would say other things I respect are being straightforward and having a certain flexibility of thought to listen to the ideas of others and truly consider changing their mind.

As someone with a fairly strong Si, do you consider yourself a rigid thinker or a rigid person in general?


----------



## Little Cloud (Jan 12, 2013)

screwloose said:


> As someone with a fairly strong Si, do you consider yourself a rigid thinker or a rigid person in general?


Well, surely I believe in strong values that I can't neglect and when I see others neglect them, at least my basic values, my first impression is negative and I can having trouble accept that. However if a person speak with me about what are their values and I think that he\she has strong and good beliefs in it, I can accept that without strong problems.
More than arguments I'm interesting in what values conduct to these arguments and how these values are pursue with their arguments.

Generally, I'm quite open with other points of view but sometimes, especially when I'm stressed, talking about with people that have different point of views could become a literal debate and sometimes it can develop in a fight.
However I'm trying to work on this aspect and I find myself in this last time, a lot more open to others, even if is not always so simple because I have a lot of strong values and still point of views.

How is your relationship with feelings\emotions? Do you give importance to them? Do you share them with others?


----------



## DoubleMasked (Feb 20, 2013)

^ Would you hurt a fly?


----------



## screwloose (Feb 26, 2013)

Little Cloud said:


> How is your relationship with feelings\emotions? Do you give importance to them? Do you share them with others?


My relationship with emotions is pretty complicated, and in the week or so since I've joined PerC, I'm starting realize that, contrary to my previous beliefs, not everyone deals with them the same way I do. 

I'm pretty strong with the Fe, but not very in touch with it sometimes. My own emotions erupt very powerfully, spilling out even when I don't mean to. Others become aware of them well before I do, because I become so expressive and animated. In fact, many times, I may be feeling the emotion at a moderate to slight level, but my outward expression magnifies it. This leads to people thinking I'm more upset than I am. 

I'm very smart with my own emotions and very dumb at the same time. I mostly learn what my emotions are by watching how I react with that Fe (if I understand that right) and then feed it back to good ol' trusty Ti to reverse engineer what I'm "probably" feeling and why. It's pretty effective, and I do like analyzing myself that way. So, yes, I do definitely give importance to my own emotions.

I very strongly resonate with the emotions of others, basically, if someone I care about is sad, I feel it too. I don't always know WHY someone else is upset, but I always know that they are. So, I tend to be a people-pleaser, if for no other reason than to stop that resonant feedback. 

I share emotions with others all the time, but I think I tend to view emotions (myself and those of others) with sort of an impassive, technical fascination. I like to dissect them and often forget that emotions are not logical. This frustrates me.

Doublemasked, what are your go-to activities? What are the things that give you the most joy? (I feel like this will come off like a mundane question, but I'm an academic and have little contact with primary Se users.)


----------



## DoubleMasked (Feb 20, 2013)

screwloose said:


> Doublemasked, what are your go-to activities? What are the things that give you the most joy? (I feel like this will come off like a mundane question, but I'm an academic and have little contact with primary Se users.)


Hmm...Video-gaming (with friends only) chatting online, going outside with people to socialize, going outside alone to look at people. Nature, music, acting (I act all the time) Reading, mainly about psychology and neuropsychology, looking at youtube-videos such as collegehumor...Taking classes (I'm taking two language classes).
Making up movies in my head...Drinking coffee

Also I like to sport with friends, but this never happens...:dry:


screwloose: How do you tend to communicate, what demeanor do you take on, what is your preffered style of speaking, and if you would stereotype your self-image into something, what would it be?


----------



## Herp (Nov 25, 2010)

@DoubleMasked

As an extroverted perception dominant, do you find yourself juggling between tasks and/or find it hard to make definite commitments?


----------



## DoubleMasked (Feb 20, 2013)

Herp said:


> @_DoubleMasked_
> 
> As an extroverted perception dominant, do you find yourself juggling between tasks and/or find it hard to make definite commitments?


Both yes and no. I start a whole lot of new projects all the time and it's actually random which ones make it past the infancy stages.

Edit: Actually scratch that...

What I do is I do tasks on a very broad front in baby-step manner...for example

I am reading a book, doing 2 courses, reading mbti hanging with friends + + + + + + + +

Today I do a little of what I feel like, tomorrow I do something else etc.

And my tasks have a falling out process by which ones I value the most.

So if I start with a million things I am planning to do them all eventually, alot fall off when I think about them and think the energy expenditure isn't worth it etc. Sorry i'm al ittle stressed, gonna go socialize :laughing:


----------



## Night & Day (Jul 17, 2010)

@Herp As a sensor, do you really find it easy and helpful to notice your surroundings, do you take everything in? And if you do, why?


----------



## DoubleMasked (Feb 20, 2013)

Shocking Red said:


> @_Herp_ As a sensor, do you really find it easy and helpful to notice your surroundings, do you take everything in? And if you do, why?


Yes, I do, because it's fun! I am like a little kid with concentration problems when it comes to my SE (doubled by my te) I think like this

"What's this situation like?"
"What's he thinking?"
"What's she thinking?"
"I wonder how fast I can count how many people are in here"


^ Do you find psychology easy? How would you describe an intuitive thought pattern?

I don't want to hog this thread =>


----------



## Figure (Jun 22, 2011)

@DoubleMasked I don't think you're hogging it - this forum is in desperate need of input of ESFP. I love interacting with the ones here. 

My question: what are your "aha!" moments like? Our types use the same cognitive functions and I usually get a weird sense of familiarity with ESFP, so it'll be interesting to see how our default states of mind compare.


----------



## Night & Day (Jul 17, 2010)

DoubleMasked said:


> Yes, I do, because it's fun! I am like a little kid with concentration problems when it comes to my SE (doubled by my te) I think like this
> 
> "What's this situation like?"
> "What's he thinking?"
> ...


I actually love psychology, I've studied a bit on my own but I'd really love taking courses. It helps me understand the way people think, how they process things, why they behave the way they do, etc. It's very interesting for me.

From my perspective, an intuitive thought pattern is when I'm thinking about the things that I did/happened during the day and I try to find the meaning behind all of it. Sometimes I notice the way I've behaved before and where that got me, I try to compare two similar actions and compare the mistakes. I also try to sort my thoughts & get the good/negatives about my thoughts/actions. However, this may be me just introspecting. :laughing:

Edit: As an ESFP, do you like connecting with people on a deep level or do you prefer having fun with many people?


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

Dearest @Figure, I find that when swaying my thoughts to an Ni way of thinking, I can achieve what seems like insightful results. But, when using Ni for longer periods of time, than I naturally would, it comes to a point where I need to rest, because I usually end up with headaches, or anxiety.

As a INTJ, and your Fi being your tertiary, if you use it for longer than you usually would, does it cause you to be mentally drained? Does using Fi for longer than you prefer to, stress you out?


----------



## screwloose (Feb 26, 2013)

DoubleMasked said:


> screwloose: How do you tend to communicate, what demeanor do you take on, what is your preffered style of speaking, and if you would stereotype your self-image into something, what would it be?


Damn, good, very challenging question. I love it.

So, as I have a little trouble understanding exactly how others see me, this has a potential to be inaccurate. I often judge myself off of how others react to me, so it's as though other people are my mirror. And based on this, my communications style is more like a force of nature. I tend to move very fast from topic to topic for a lot of people. I'm very engaged, very animated and intense. I love exploring, and I can very much hyperfocus on an idea and fixate, wanting to draw people into a friendly debate about it. 

I think the demeanor I take on is just very excitable. I'm animated, expressive, forceful. I wave my hands frantically as I talk. I'm definitely not MEANING to be confrontational, I feel as though I'm exploring something WITH the other person in the conversation. I definitely ramble and get carried away. I seem very scattered, but everything is tied together in my head, though an observer may have a hell of a time following. I will repeat myself a lot, but each time, I phrase it differently, trying to pin down the EXACT wording to convey the EXACT meaning.

Sterotyping my self-image. . . . hmmmmm. . . I'd say I stereotype myself as Doc Brown (from Back to the Future) or Adam Savage (from mythbusters), two pretty typical ENTPs from what I understand. 

whewf. 

Firedell, and really, I'm curious about all you strong S users, do you have frustration with strong N users? Any common friction points?


----------



## Figure (Jun 22, 2011)

firedell said:


> Dearest @_Figure_, I find that when swaying my thoughts to an Ni way of thinking, I can achieve what seems like insightful results. But, when using Ni for longer periods of time, than I naturally would, it comes to a point where I need to rest, because I usually end up with headaches, or anxiety.
> 
> As a INTJ, and your Fi being your tertiary, if you use it for longer than you usually would, does it cause you to be mentally drained? Does using Fi for longer than you prefer to, stress you out?


Haha this was going to be one of my questions for you in our video, but I'll field it here. 

You point is interesting upon considering that the tertiary function is always the same attitude, but opposite rationality of the dominant. So, same direction in or out, but opposite mental mode, gathering info or evaluating it. I think the direction inward makes it easy for the two functions to combine focus on a single topic - but like you, after awhile, using my tertiary becomes tiring. 

With Fi, I get periodic nervousness that something I did or said will be taken in a negative way by someone else and possibly compromise the relationship. I try to be tactful and diplomatic whenever realistic, and am somewhat of a cactus when it comes to personalization: don't need a _ton _of attention, but deeply appreciate a little now and then and retain it in favor of the person for a very long time. 

After awhile though, this becomes tiring and either something up top says "enough, get over it, how you feel is valid, but irrelevant" or I drift back into thinking about patterns, honing a conclusion, or twisting around mental images without noticing the switch. Either way, it's very good or very bad - I either think "whew, that was weird, glad it's over" or "wow, that felt awesome," exactly per descriptions of the tertiary that claim it is unpredictable and childish.



@Little Cloud

As an ESFJ, do you have a good sense of aesthetics? I notice the ESFJ I know have an excellent eye for what is "beautiful" and not.


----------



## DoubleMasked (Feb 20, 2013)

Figure said:


> @_DoubleMasked_ I don't think you're hogging it - this forum is in desperate need of input of ESFP. I love interacting with the ones here.
> 
> My question: what are your "aha!" moments like? Our types use the same cognitive functions and I usually get a weird sense of familiarity with ESFP, so it'll be interesting to see how our default states of mind compare.



Yeah INTJ and ESFP familiarity is something I've experienced  It's like a feeling that you can see this guy and he can see you. I usually try to show people when I get that feeling...I'll catch the attention of the person and I'll like, raise an eyebrow or something.

My aha moments are...Usually not filled with happiness. I mull something which has been bothering, me over and over, I think up many different theories, about why it bothers me, why it is this way, what I can do to change the situation...

And after some mulling over (I can entertain some thoughts for long times if I think they are important for my adaptation in the world.) I reach a conclusion and i'm like "HM. That's good. But how do I take advantage of this realization?" And I also attack my conclusions with doubts to check their rigidity, how I feel they hold up to information which points in another direction...

@Fineshine "As an ESFP, do you like connecting with people on a deep level or do you prefer having fun with many people?"

I like diversity. I have a couple of friends who have no problem telling me things that they wouldn't tell anyone else, and they know I wouldn't share sensitive information.
But I don't want to drown in the deep-end...
I think atmosphere is very important in this regard, and the feelings of the minute. If I sit on the bus with people around, I will keep to fun conversation, and I will panic if you start talking about my private life.
If we are alone, or nobody can hear us, any conversation-material goes.

Also, I think lack of deepness in speech does not have to mean lack of deepness for understanding that person. I'm talking in Fi, where you look at their essence instead of their appearance.


^ ENTP, would you say your type is machavellian, and if so, how do you do your powerplays? From what I've gathered it's non-strategic, more of a "put him in his shoes" type of approach that seems to happen at random. Is that correct? =) Describe if you'd like how you do when you want to be a smart-ass :tongue:


----------



## Sixty Nein (Feb 13, 2011)

screwloose said:


> Firedell, and really, I'm curious about all you strong S users, do you have frustration with strong N users? Any common friction points?


For me, unlike what a lot of people here think. I don't necessarily really care much when something isn't very practical or whatever. I don't really see much of a need to be uber pragmatic all of the damn time, and I find that dealing with uber pragmatic people are just so fucking BORING! However, my main issue with Intuition types is that they just happen to see into things, that I just don't understand what they are seeing. I generally seem to find that their ideals are generally less complex then they think it is, without necessarily bothering to actually truly grasp it. I have this subtle ideology in my brain, that only MY ideas and thoughts are truly complex in a way that is also easy to understand. Otherwise they are reading too much into something that doesn't necessarily matter in the first place. I believe a reason why Intuition types might feel like they are misunderstood, is that us Sensation doms are just unimpressed by our impressions of their ideas, without necessarily taking into the consideration of the "big idea" of the idea. So to speak, because a lot of times, things just seem to be kind of the same deal, different asshole kind of thing y'know? I believe a post by JungyesMBTIno chick actually enlightened, why I am unimpressed by reality. I just never really considered the big picture outside of my own perspective. Bizarrely enough, I believe that I am actually rather easily attached to Ni doms. At least the ones that notice me, and try to teach me to look at things at a broader perspective then I do. As in this one Ni-type kind of person (who I looked up to, in a weird way, because otherwise he's kind of an asshole), who had this troll persona, tried to teach me how to analyze song lyrics, but my explanation was kind of weak though >.>;.

I am not Herp, but I am generally oblivious to my surroundings, unless something catches my eye-so-to speak. The sheer raw Extroverted Sensation reality that I am surrounded with is usually rather unimpressive for me to take notice. So I am usually completely oblivious to my surroundings, mostly revolved around whatever thought bubble that I have conjured up in my brain. (mostly being in la-la land, or over thinking things to the point where my head feels like exploding) I'd call myself a mental sensation type, if that makes any sense.


----------



## Beauty for Ashes (Feb 6, 2013)

As an ESFP what makes you happier than anything else? What makes you angrier than anything else?


----------



## DoubleMasked (Feb 20, 2013)

Beauty for Ashes said:


> As an ESFP what makes you happier than anything else? What makes you angrier than anything else?


A great party. Finding someone who I can connect with on a deeper level also. And waking up in the morning. Edit: Forgot, beautiful surroundings.


What makes me angrier than anything else is when I feel split-off from my inner values. It doesn't make me angry that way, but the feeling is one of pure desperation.

^INFP, how does one make you happy? ALSO, do you, like me, think that sadness is a beautiful emotion?


----------



## Beauty for Ashes (Feb 6, 2013)

By discussing things of emotional depth with me. It gives us both a chance to share what is really important to us and connect on that level. 

I don't find sadness beautiful so much as fascinating. I hate it when I feel sad, or anyone else for that matter. But I love looking at the reasons behind it, trying to come up with solutions. And sad art - books, movies, songs - are really appealing to me. Not so much in an emo way as in that I can relate to the emotions and feel some kind of emotional release through it.

Why do you love waking up in the morning? Are you an optimist?


----------



## Figure (Jun 22, 2011)

DoubleMasked said:


> Yeah INTJ and ESFP familiarity is something I've experienced  It's like a feeling that you can see this guy and he can see you. I usually try to show people when I get that feeling...I'll catch the attention of the person and I'll like, raise an eyebrow or something.


Very, very interesting that you notice it so instantly. I always thought it was subconscious, and hadn't really put a finger on it until realizing that all of the people I could trace it to are coincidentally ESFP. Funny, how it works to the same ends through both Se and Ni, isn't it? 



> My aha moments are...Usually not filled with happiness. I mull something which has been bothering, me over and over, I think up many different theories, about why it bothers me, why it is this way, what I can do to change the situation...
> 
> And after some mulling over (I can entertain some thoughts for long times if I think they are important for my adaptation in the world.) I reach a conclusion and i'm like "HM. That's good. But how do I take advantage of this realization?" And I also attack my conclusions with doubts to check their rigidity, how I feel they hold up to information which points in another direction...


That seems to be an ESFP pattern. Multiple ESFP have told me "I don't like to think about things like that, it freaks me out." Which to me seems really easy to fix, because Ni - Te people_ love_ the moment of crystallizing one very clear picture of what's really going on and coming up with a set of tactics to suit it - it's just that the actual_ doing_ never happens lol. 

Just seems like the two complement each others' weaknesses very well, and it isn't mentioned much here


----------



## Little Cloud (Jan 12, 2013)

Figure said:


> As an ESFJ, do you have a good sense of aesthetics? I notice the ESFJ I know have an excellent eye for what is "beautiful" and not.


Yeah I think so. Above all, I think that I have a vivid eye for the beauty that is in every single person. Friends tell me that I'm good to came up the best of them. 
Then I love the beauty that there is in life and I find myself very often staring at it, especially the beauty present in nature but also the beauty present in every situation. That's one of my features that my friends appreciate, especially my ESTP best friend that is very attracted by aesthetic in general.
When I see something that I find amazing I feel the need to share it with the persons that are most important in my life! roud:

*As a INTJ do you know some ESFJs? How is your relationship with them? *
I have a best friend that I'm pretty sure is a INTJ and we have never really fight, getting along comes natural for us, just as is described for the intertype relationships in Socionics between ESFj and INTj! :happy:


----------



## DoubleMasked (Feb 20, 2013)

Figure said:


> Very, very interesting that you notice it so instantly. I always thought it was subconscious, and hadn't really put a finger on it until realizing that all of the people I could trace it to are coincidentally ESFP. Funny, how it works to the same ends through both Se and Ni, isn't it?


Well, I'm a large people studier, and people study me...Maybe because they notice me studying them.

So I detect anomalies like that quite easily, when I'm walking around i'm like:
"person, person, person, person, person, person...Woah, wait, this guy...Hehe, he's cool, HOW'S HE JUST STANDING THERE? OMG WTF!! DUDE!!! *total brainflip*"

I don't mind thinking about freaky stuff, actually...But I prefer keeping myself locked in to the external world somehow while talking about deep things...Such as talking about philosophy while playing Gears of War :laughing:

Yeah INTJ and ESFP are a good team, because I think we connect easily. We might not be durable in longer friendships, but we have a very easy time to become genuine friends, where both parties know there are no hidden intentions.


Figure: If you were to become world-renowned (I'm talking megastar) for anything, what would you like it to be?

(Curing cancer goes under scientific breakthrough)


----------



## DoubleMasked (Feb 20, 2013)

Beauty for Ashes said:


> By discussing things of emotional depth with me. It gives us both a chance to share what is really important to us and connect on that level.
> 
> I don't find sadness beautiful so much as fascinating. I hate it when I feel sad, or anyone else for that matter. But I love looking at the reasons behind it, trying to come up with solutions. And sad art - books, movies, songs - are really appealing to me. Not so much in an emo way as in that I can relate to the emotions and feel some kind of emotional release through it.
> 
> Why do you love waking up in the morning? Are you an optimist?


If I am sinking in life, then I get a new day to change my situation

If I am floating I get a chance to enjoy life :happy:


----------



## nick st. clair (Mar 2, 2013)

*As a INTJ do you know some ESFJs? How is your relationship with them? 


*I'm going to answer this one, too: I've met two confirmed ESFJs. 

One is a through-and-through princess. She was endlessly intrigued by me, and spent ages trying to figure me out, which resulted in a lot of, "Oh my _gosh, _we are _sooooo _similar! I'm like that too!" at which I would cough politely. She was exceptionally good at making everybody in the room feel special and important, which I admired for its sheer skill. 

The other is a passive-aggressively pushy moron.



I seem to get on better with ESFJs than ISFJs.


----------



## Meirsho (Oct 9, 2012)

as an intj do you find it hard to break throw your compfort zone mainly socially?would like to live with no worries and follow what life 'throws' a you?


----------



## DoubleMasked (Feb 20, 2013)

^What is love?


----------



## nick st. clair (Mar 2, 2013)

Meirsho said:


> as an intj do you find it hard to break throw your compfort zone mainly socially?would like to live with no worries and follow what life 'throws' a you?


My comfort zone is unusually wide, so it's rare that I'll run into a situation where I'm out of it. (That could be that I subconsciously avoid those situations, though.) I enjoy pushing myself. Problems must be fixed. Years ago, I couldn't speak to another person without my vocal pitch rising through the roof. This was recognized as a problem which hindered my future development, so I learned how to break through that particular social comfort zone. 

As an INTJ friend said, "I make very intricate and workable plans, but no matter what, somebody else is going to come and throw a wrench in them. I've learned to adapt." I agree wholeheartedly with this. Life can throw a wrench at me, but I will catch that wrench, use the wrench to fix the kinks, and then beat life to death with said wrench. 

It's all about your approach.


As an ESTP, do you have trouble making and following through with plans and schedules? How are your relationships with SJs?


----------



## nick st. clair (Mar 2, 2013)

^As a male ESFP, do you find it difficult to blend in? In what ways do you 'thrive in the spotlight'?


----------



## DoubleMasked (Feb 20, 2013)

^Yep. Some days it is stimulating to have eyes upon you to practice your mannerisms (for fun) and being that "center of the attention" guy. Sometimes it feels like a nightmare and I just want to slip by unnoticedly...

But the thing about when you get much attention is that you're wondering what's wrong when it disappears, even if you do not love it all the time.

^If all people were robots, would that make you happier?


----------



## Meirsho (Oct 9, 2012)

well i make my plans and schedules or atleast i agree wth them and if i understand the importance of it - i will stand by it  even thou i always like checking and finding out options for intresting stuff,and so i might plan and plan again or schdule something and change at last minute,i think i'm very orginized and have stuff planned well but my esfj sis and istj bro find my way of 'dealing' with time to spontanious and un-stable for their taste.
and i'm good with SJ's when we both have a common attraction to something (hobby and such), and we do better 1-1 then in a group as they tend to be very fast to decide stuff and argumenitive and i find them getting to wrong conclusions for that.
~sry bout all the english misspellings-it's my second language..lol

i've got no intj friend that i know of (i'm sure i got but still didn't close down on 1) so i'm going blindy here
could you go by luck (no planning and preparing) and just trust yourself to manage in un-familiar important stuff?
how important is it for you to be liked?is it hard for you the idea devoteing yourself for the common good? (not life-death situation)


----------



## Beauty for Ashes (Feb 6, 2013)

As an ESTP, do you often speak your mind?


----------



## DoubleMasked (Feb 20, 2013)

Meirsho said:


> how important is it for you to be liked?is it hard for you the idea devoteing yourself for the common good? (not life-death situation)


I want everyone to like me. I want everyone to feel that I bring value into their life. But not everybody will like me, and I don't like everybody...

But yes, I want those who I consider friendship material to like me.
I don't want people to think I am better than them. Or think that I think I am better than them.
And I don't want people to judge me on their own projections.


----------



## Meirsho (Oct 9, 2012)

Beauty for Ashes said:


> As an ESTP, do you often speak your mind?


i often speak  i usaually speak my mind unless for some reason i prefer to lie..

and i ment my last questions in my post above this one for the intj..*DoubleMasked,as an esfp i would've never asked you that.

as an esfp you must sometimes see what's needed to be done but have a hard time doing it,how important is it for you to do the right thing?at any cost?can you actually plan stuff ahead? if you do plan ahead-must you tell other ppl your plans?cna you keep stuff to yourself?!*


----------



## nick st. clair (Mar 2, 2013)

DoubleMasked said:


> ^If all people were robots, would that make you happier?



You mean they aren't robots?


----------



## nick st. clair (Mar 2, 2013)

Meirsho said:


> i've got no intj friend that i know of (i'm sure i got but still didn't close down on 1) so i'm going blindy here
> could you go by luck (no planning and preparing) and just trust yourself to manage in un-familiar important stuff?
> how important is it for you to be liked?is it hard for you the idea devoteing yourself for the common good? (not life-death situation)


It can be unsettling at times, but sometimes it's necessary. I don't mind it too much. 

I am extremely sensitive to rejection by people I respect or like, and it is very important to me that they like me. Everybody else just amuses me, and their opinions roll off my shoulders. 

My devotions tend to be more subjective. If I don't see a point to it, I won't do it. If it is a good I feel needs to be accomplished, I just might be willing devote myself to it.


----------



## DoubleMasked (Feb 20, 2013)

nick st. clair said:


> You mean they aren't robots?


I am a philosophical zombie.


Meirsho: I do plan ahead. I have a general life plan ofc, I know what needs to be done this week, but I don't plan in minute detail...I was supposed to be studying today, I am planning to do it later, but who knows... What I've noticed when I'm with other people is that the extraverted sensing doms seem to walk and generally know a direction, while the others occassionally stop and discuss things :laughing: I hate this.

The "Needs to be done" is actually value-oriented. Fiercely protective of loved ones, I do if if it is the right thing to do.
But everything is situational of course, maybe I'm that guy who thinks he will help stop a robbery but doesn't when the time comes?


----------



## ClarityOfVision (Mar 3, 2013)

DoubleMasked: How do you deal with being alone, can you be alone for extended period of time no problem?


----------



## DoubleMasked (Feb 20, 2013)

ClarityOfVision said:


> DoubleMasked: How do you deal with being alone, can you be alone for extended period of time no problem?


No. I am however content enough with internet conversation. But I almost need constant socialization in some form... :bored:
it's quite sad actually...

^ What is important for you in life?


----------



## ClarityOfVision (Mar 3, 2013)

DoubleMasked said:


> ^ What is important for you in life?


A great deal of things. At the moment my girlfriend is important, being there for her, loving her and receiving it back. That is only recent though, what's always been important to me is to make a difference in the world, not leaving without a trace. Not being a parasite but also giving something back. This is a leading factor in everything I do.

^What happens to you when you ARE alone?


----------



## DoubleMasked (Feb 20, 2013)

ClarityOfVision said:


> A great deal of things. At the moment my girlfriend is important, being there for her, loving her and receiving it back. That is only recent though, what's always been important to me is to make a difference in the world, not leaving without a trace. Not being a parasite but also giving something back. This is a leading factor in everything I do.
> 
> ^What happens to you when you ARE alone?


I become low-energy...It's like my extraverted sensing goes to 20% and my fi and te start working overtime...So I get creative :happy:

^What is your ideal girl like?


----------



## Herp (Nov 25, 2010)

Fine Shrine said:


> @Herp As a sensor, do you really find it easy and helpful to notice your surroundings, do you take everythingg in? And if you do, why?


To be fair, I wouldn't call myself perceptive. Being a sensor, for me, means believing only in what I can count on, what's concrete.

Subjecting myself to what ifs, possible interpretations and doubtful thinking is quite terrifying for me. So, i root myself in preparation to all possibilities (inferior Ne), just in case i find myself with my pants down.

But to an extent, i do scan the environment, so I can analyze it and ideal with it. But i wouldn't call it natural or easy for me to do so, being instead a necessary measure.


----------



## rubber soul (Sep 14, 2010)

@DoubleMasked, what internal values are important to you? How do you act upon them?

EDIT: Whoops. Slow post.
@Herp, would you consider yourself a hard worker?


----------



## DoubleMasked (Feb 20, 2013)

rubber soul said:


> @_DoubleMasked_, what internal values are important to you? How do you act upon them?


That's a really tough question...I think, protecting those who I love with all my power...Being able to look myself in the mirror at the end of the day, that this is my life and I decide how to live it...


What about yours? :happy:


----------



## FlightsOfFancy (Dec 30, 2012)

Herp said:


> To be fair, I wouldn't call myself perceptive. Being a sensor, for me, means believing only in what I can count on, what's concrete.
> 
> Subjecting myself to what ifs, possible interpretations and doubtful thinking is quite terrifying for me. So, i root myself in preparation to all possibilities (inferior Ne), just in case i find myself with my pants down.
> 
> But to an extent, i do scan the environment, so I can analyze it and ideal with it. But i wouldn't call it natural or easy for me to do so, being instead a necessary measure.


Do you find it easy to think about things in more than one way or do you do this only under stress?

Do you find that you are comparatively less doubtful overall than your intuitive counterpart because of being more unidirectional?

Do you find it easy to empathize with someone?

Do you enjoy doing so?

Have you ever shirked responsibility, being known as one of the most 'reliable' types (if not most)?


----------



## rubber soul (Sep 14, 2010)

DoubleMasked said:


> That's a really tough question...I think, protecting those who I love with all my power...Being able to look myself in the mirror at the end of the day, that this is my life and I decide how to live it...
> 
> 
> What about yours? :happy:


This is specific, but I'm really into horses, so I believe in giving the best care possible and training them with fairness. I believe in education, not typical schooling of memorizing facts, but teaching through experience. I think horses can teach young people a lot about responsibility, professionalism, and empathy. 

I'm not very eloquent so I'm going to quote my university's creed:



> I believe that this is a practical world and that I can count only on what I earn. Therefore, I believe in work, hard work.
> 
> I believe in education, which gives me the knowledge to work wisely and trains my mind and my hands to work skillfully.
> 
> ...


I knew I was at the right place when I heard this. <3


----------



## kickinit (Dec 9, 2012)

^as and ESFP, do you see a value in memorizing facts at all? If so, what form do you think this would take. If you were assigned to someone as a personal tutor, what would you teach them first and how would you do it?


----------



## Beauty for Ashes (Feb 6, 2013)

As an ENFP, how do you prefer to socialize with people? What is your creative side like?


----------



## Herp (Nov 25, 2010)

@rubber soul

I'm not sure. I'm aware that i'm a huge procrastinator, yet, when I acknowledge the importance of a task, I work my best to achieve it. However, I have seen myself jumping over steps and doing sloppy work more times than I would be proud of.

Yet, I have also been the last man standing plenty of times.
@FlightsOfFancy 

Lotes of questions! I will answer when i get home.


----------



## DoubleMasked (Feb 20, 2013)

Beauty for Ashes said:


> As an ENFP, how do you prefer to socialize with people? What is your creative side like?


Why are you so cool? :happy:


----------



## Dauntless (Nov 3, 2010)

Why is your avatar photo so impossibly perfect?! roud:


----------



## screwloose (Feb 26, 2013)

Woah, so many posts since I’ve been to this thread, I feel like I’m answering a question from the before time. . . the long, long ago.​ ​ 

DoubleMasked said:


> ^ ENTP, would you say your type is machavellian, and if so, how do you do your powerplays? From what I've gathered it's non-strategic, more of a "put him in his shoes" type of approach that seems to happen at random. Is that correct? =) Describe if you'd like how you do when you want to be a smart-ass



So, I can interpret your question in several ways, old Ne does this to me all the time, so I'm forever asking for clarification, never to be rude or a correcter, just because I'm bad at quickly figuring out the most probable interpretation of things. So, I'll answer the best I can, feel free to ask for clarification if I totally missed the point.

I really really can't speak for the rest of my type, as I've never knowingly met another ENTP. I don't really think I'm macheavellian, because I was raised in a family with some pretty strong values and I tend to absorb the values of those I'm around and those I care about. Early in life I discovered that I'm a great manipulator, but I also hate when bad things happen to people because of me, so I established some pretty clear boundaries right away. No lying, for example. Though I lie by omission a lot. In spite of all of this, I still find myself instinct-level manipulating people. 

You're right, it's not strategic at all. I don't even really think about it. I just want a thing to happen, and I begin to say the things that make people react in the ways I want. It's all about framing and filtering information. You don't have to lie to mislead. I really hate when I do it, but at times it seems to saturate what I do. I definitely sometimes snap and start verbally jousting with someone.​ ​ More often, my picking on someone or teasing them is a sign of affection. I think that’s why a lot of my friends are NTJs or generally people with thick skin for that kinda thing. I can definitely take it as well, but only from friends.​ ​ Hmmm, I don’t know how I’m a smart-ass. According to my mother, I’m basically a smart-ass all the time. Mostly it’s twisting someone’s words around to imply that they said something they didn’t. Or picking them apart when they didn’t word something exactly right.​ ​ I’ll end by saying that the fastest way to earn my respect is to call me on my bullshit. Or stand toe-to-toe in a verbal joust or debate. 

Dauntless, What is the most appealing trait a person can have? What really pushes your buttons? 
​


----------



## DoubleMasked (Feb 20, 2013)

Dauntless said:


> Why is your avatar photo so impossibly perfect?! roud:


Because it's a muppet! roud:

Why is nature so beautiful?

screwloose: I've set up equal moral boundaries for myself  With great power comes great responsibility. :laughing:

(you can reply if you want to to my question screwloose)


----------



## Dauntless (Nov 3, 2010)

@DoubleMasked: "Because it's a muppet!"roud:

Also, because it's a GINGER! roud:roud:

and "Why is nature so beautiful?:

Because it can be. Else, why would life be worth living? :happy:


----------



## DoubleMasked (Feb 20, 2013)

Dauntless said:


> @_DoubleMasked_: "Because it's a muppet!"roud:
> 
> Also, because it's a GINGER! roud:roud:
> 
> ...


If there was no beauty in the world then what would be the point of living?


----------



## screwloose (Feb 26, 2013)

DoubleMasked said:


> Why is nature so beautiful?


Because of it's intricacy and infinite complexity. When I stare at a tree, I'm inside my head imagining the complex interplay of molecules that somehow produces the whole organism. I think about how it's genes were passed down from previous generations. . . . etc.

What is it you're dying to tell everyone about yourself? (please feel free to interpret that just however the heck you want. I love free response-type things)


----------



## Dauntless (Nov 3, 2010)

DoubleMasked said:


> If there was no beauty in the world then what would be the point of living?


Exactly.


----------



## DoubleMasked (Feb 20, 2013)

screwloose said:


> Because of it's intricacy and infinite complexity. When I stare at a tree, I'm inside my head imagining the complex interplay of molecules that somehow produces the whole organism. I think about how it's genes were passed down from previous generations. . . . etc.
> 
> What is it you're dying to tell everyone about yourself? (please feel free to interpret that just however the heck you want. I love free response-type things)








This whole song.

Now you and Dauntless do one on each other, the timing here is off :laughing:

edit: The point being that there can always be forgiveness.

*edit: Ok, that was stupid and I am ashamed.*

What I want people to know about me is that I am actually genuinely concerned about everyones wellbeing, even those considered foes.


----------



## Dauntless (Nov 3, 2010)

@screwloose: "Dauntless, What is the most appealing trait a person can have? What really pushes your buttons?" 

Compassion for the first, and aggression for the second. 

(Also, for the timing issue in replying, throwing up electronic hands in defeat!)


----------



## DoubleMasked (Feb 20, 2013)

Dauntless said:


> @_screwloose_: "Dauntless, What is the most appealing trait a person can have? What really pushes your buttons?"
> 
> Compassion for the first, and aggression for the second.
> 
> (Also, for the timing issue in replying, throwing up electronic hands in defeat!)


He doesn't answer so I'll take his responsibility :tongue:

What artform is your favourite?


----------



## Beauty for Ashes (Feb 6, 2013)

DoubleMasked said:


> Why are you so cool? :happy:


Me???


----------



## Dauntless (Nov 3, 2010)

DoubleMasked said:


> He doesn't answer so I'll take his responsibility :tongue:
> 
> What artform is your favourite?


Painting. 

What is yours?


----------



## DoubleMasked (Feb 20, 2013)

Beauty for Ashes said:


> Me???


Yes! Don't be anxious, you are.


----------



## Beauty for Ashes (Feb 6, 2013)

DoubleMasked said:


> Yes! Don't be anxious, you are.


Well, um, thanks... I guess I would say I'm cool now that I proudly came out of the nerd closet.


@_DoubleMasked_ What part of the ESFP description do you identify with most strongly?


----------



## DoubleMasked (Feb 20, 2013)

to both: Acting :happy: and music

edit: Dauntless, I am terrible at painting


----------



## Beauty for Ashes (Feb 6, 2013)

Any type - What are you like at your best? At your worst?

At my best I'm inspired, creative, and friendly/helpful. At my worst I'm a depressed little mess.


----------



## screwloose (Feb 26, 2013)

Beauty for Ashes said:


> Any type - What are you like at your best? At your worst?
> 
> At my best I'm inspired, creative, and friendly/helpful. At my worst I'm a depressed little mess.


Best: Witty, clever, quick on my feet, full of energy, welcoming, and able to have a comfortable conversation with anyone, flexible, easy-going.
Worst: Critical, dismissive, unable to even begin to understand where someone is coming from, overly-sensitive to criticism

Beauty for Ashes, how would you describe your sense of humor?


----------



## FlightsOfFancy (Dec 30, 2012)

screwloose said:


> Best: Witty, clever, quick on my feet, full of energy, welcoming, and able to have a comfortable conversation with anyone, flexible, easy-going.
> Worst: Critical, dismissive, unable to even begin to understand where someone is coming from, overly-sensitive to criticism
> 
> Beauty for Ashes, how would you describe your sense of humor?


I think you said you're a professor?

Are you like the really fun ENTP type prof that's super engaging and lols? Is it easy for you to mix with seriousness? Do you find it makes student's more receptive to you?


----------



## screwloose (Feb 26, 2013)

FlightsOfFancy said:


> I think you said you're a professor?
> 
> Are you like the really fun ENTP type prof that's super engaging and lols? Is it easy for you to mix with seriousness? Do you find it makes student's more receptive to you?


Yes, yes, yes, and yes. :happy:

Yeah, I can shift gears really well, and students really seem to respond well to me. When I'm in a good mood and in a good head space I can totally banter back and forth with students. My favorite mode of class is dialogue/back-and-forth kind. My students make fun of me and vice versa.


----------



## Herp (Nov 25, 2010)

FlightsOfFancy said:


> 1)Do you find it easy to think about things in more than one way or do you do this only under stress?
> 
> 2)Do you find that you are comparatively less doubtful overall than your intuitive counterpart because of being more unidirectional?
> 
> ...


1)It simply doesn't come. It's not ranked very highly in my thought's priority list. A 'thing' is what it is, there's no point in transcending the concept of it if it doesn't bring something imediate to the table. But yes, whenever stress strikes, a 'thing' starts to become a point to bring a whole number of other 'thingses' that often carry a negative connotation.

(P.S.: I want to add a note here about the statement "It simply doesn't come". What I really want to say is that I don't normally care enough to consider doing this. I could try, of course, but i ask myself "What's the point?", so it isn't a very usual thought process)

2)I never met an INTJ personally to be able to say this with property, but having inferior Ne and being a Enneagram 6 can surely bring a whole buckload of doubt in my life. Unidirectional? Perhaps. But even going in one direction, you still get to wonder about the other paths that could be taken.

3)Nope. I tend not to get too emotionally involved with a person, because I tend to commit. And often, that commitment is more taxing that I would like, so I just avoid it. I get the other people's point of view, and I genuinely want to help them, but I'm aware of the cost of doing so, so I just keep telling myself "It's not my problem."

4)Kind of somewhat answered, but no. I don't enjoy.

5)I don't recall any recent event where i did this. I enjoy letting people know they can count on me, since I would like to count on them on the same regard. I will complain, be moody, but I will be there. I have a hard time letting other people down.

@Beauty for Ashes

What are the strenghts and the pitfalls of the Fi dominant?

How do you feel the influence of your inferior in your life?

Edit:

Whoops! @screwloose

What is it like for you to live in a constant stream of ideas and opportunities and dealing with it? Don't you get lost?

Also, how do you feel when you get the feeling that you're being restrained?


----------



## Figure (Jun 22, 2011)

@_DoubleMasked_

Hmm. World-renowned for something - I don't know specifically, but it would involve being an expert in some field of knowledge (perhaps type!) in which I've contributed something novel, that changes the way we understand that field entirely. All I really want in life is for my ideas to come to fruition - whether or not that brings fame. 

@_Little Cloud_

I'm actually an INTp in socionics, which is a little different, so I can't speak for the INTj 

Actually, I do have a couple very good ESFJ friends from college, and love them. They have an infectious sense of passion, and put superhuman effort into keeping their friends together. They're awesome at maintaining a bond, and creating a sense of history from it. 

Unfortunately I've also had some poor relationships with ESFJ as well, mostly because our functions are opposite and communication was almost impossible. Therefore, not much room for the type of relationship described above. INTJ and ESFJ do tend to have very different ways of life, and it usually works best in a casual setting, where you can just enjoy each other 

@_Meirsho_

I'm not sure if this was for nick or me, but I'll answer - 

Phew, yes, I find it really hard to get comfortable in a social setting where I don't know anyone. I just forced myself to sign up for a social bowling league here in DC to force myself out of the apartment, and am terrified haha. 

A lot of INTJ and INFJ think it's a crutch to staying in and lounging on the computer, but it's not. Ni dominants really need to be out and about at least occasionally. Ni deals a lot with mental images and metaphors, which depend on real-life experiences to feed the different parts of the brain that allow that image to represent something unique and of great depth - it's just that it's harder for us to get out and do things than it is for, say, an ESTP, since we spend so much time in our own heads!

Question for you - do you, as an ESTP, place a lot of importance on the _way _something is done (at work, school, hobbies etc)? It seems like ESTP can be very particular about processes, like many of the Ti types.


----------



## rubber soul (Sep 14, 2010)

kickinit said:


> ^as and ESFP, do you see a value in memorizing facts at all? If so, what form do you think this would take. If you were assigned to someone as a personal tutor, what would you teach them first and how would you do it?


Only if those facts can be applied to something and has importance. I wouldn't say I _memorize_ facts for the sake of memorizing. That does nothing. You need to actually understand what's going on. 

The only way I can explain things is through example. So...

*Ex:* The integuments are sporophyte tissue covering the megasporangium in a seed plant.
Okay, big words. Let's break it down:
sporophyte - you just have to know this is 2N and makes spores. Sporo --> spores

Mega-: megan=female or mega is bigger (doesn't apply right now, but eggs are bigger than sperm)
sporangium = actual part that makes spores
Add those together = megasporangium --> megaspores (female spores)

I don't have a fancy way of knowing integuments, but they're important because they eventually become the seed coat, so therefore I know that term. 





If I was assigned to be someone's personal tutor, I'd ask for their syllabus and book. I'd give them some sort of "learning types inventory" to see what teaching method would be the most effective. Personally for me, I like making and drawing things to study; physically doing something helps me learn, which is why I write notes by hand. Right now I should be making a PowerPoint to study for my bio lab, but I'm here sooooo... Without this information, I can't effectively teach them, and since this is one-on-one, I might as well tailor the program for them. 

With the syllabus I can see when they have quizzes/tests and schedule for those. Talk to them about what they don't understand and go from there.

I kind of want to be a high school biology teacher.

@kickinit, ENFP, I thought I was one for a while, the description still really applies. Huh. Anyway, explain how you use Ne. It confuses me, like how do you see connections without seeing the parts first (I could be interpreting Ne incorrectly)? Do all the possibilities overwhelm you?


----------



## Beauty for Ashes (Feb 6, 2013)

screwloose said:


> Beauty for Ashes, how would you describe your sense of humor?


It really depends on the energy of the people around me, but overall I'd say quirky mixed with sarcasm mixed with idiotic. My default mode is sarcasm, though.



@_screwloose_ What were you like as a kid?


----------



## kickinit (Dec 9, 2012)

> Only if those facts can be applied to something and has importance. I wouldn't say I _memorize_ facts for the sake of memorizing. That does nothing. You need to actually understand what's going on.


I can totally agree! If I can't see how something is important or ties into a bigger picture, what's the point of learning it? 





> If I was assigned to be someone's personal tutor, I'd ask for their syllabus and book. I'd give them some sort of "learning types inventory" to see what teaching method would be the most effective. Personally for me, I like making and drawing things to study; physically doing something helps me learn, which is why I write notes by hand. Right now I should be making a PowerPoint to study for my bio lab, but I'm here sooooo... Without this information, I can't effectively teach them, and since this is one-on-one, I might as well tailor the program for them.
> 
> 
> I kind of want to be a high school biology teacher.


I think what you described makes a lot of sense, but I guess what I meant was if you were more of a "life tutor." I'm aware this position doesn't actually exist, but hypothetically, what would you think was the most important thing to teach to another human being? I guess the closest example I can come up with to what i'm thinking of would be a parent trying to decide what their kids need to know.

And you should follow your dreams of becoming a teacher! I'm only a couple months away from getting my licensure to teach high school english. I absolutely love working with the students. 

Was the beauty of nature what triggered your interest in biology, or something else?


----------



## kickinit (Dec 9, 2012)

Beauty for Ashes said:


> As an ENFP, how do you prefer to socialize with people? What is your creative side like?


I love socializing one on one or in small groups. In larger groups, I often feel like I get a bit lost in the crowd. I would often prefer to stay in with a good group of friends and have a movie or game night, but my friends are all very extroverted so this often doesn't happen. I love dancing, though, so if there's any excuse to dance then I'm there! 

As for my creative side, the most creative thing I do is write. I LOVE writing stories and poetry. I usually like my writing to be a bit fantastical or abstract, yet express a deep human or "earthly" truth that everyone can relate to. What I love my creativity for the most is how it helps me problem solve. This can manifest in a simple way, like when I'm teaching it helps me figure out how to best improvise in order to maximize my students' learning. It can also help me maintain my optimism because I see the problems in the world, but I am able to conceive of ways to solve them little by little. 

My creative side allows me to find interest in new activities, and it's definitely what drives my unabashed love of puns :laughing:.

I'd love to hear your response to these same questions!


----------



## rubber soul (Sep 14, 2010)

kickinit said:


> I think what you described makes a lot of sense, but I guess what I meant was if you were more of a "life tutor." I'm aware this position doesn't actually exist, but hypothetically, what would you think was the most important thing to teach to another human being? I guess the closest example I can come up with to what i'm thinking of would be a parent trying to decide what their kids need to know.


Ah, that makes more sense. Just got out of a group tutoring session and I was like "OMG, I could do this so much more effectively, stop wasting time!" so that was on my mind haha.

Most important things to teach to others: responsibility; awareness that your actions affect others, whether positively or negatively; self-reliance, but let others help you when you need it; healthy choices: physical and emotional; keep a positive outlook on life: inner negativity will only keep you down. 



> And you should follow your dreams of becoming a teacher! I'm only a couple months away from getting my licensure to teach high school english. I absolutely love working with the students.
> 
> Was the beauty of nature what triggered your interest in biology, or something else?


I don't know if it's really a _dream_ but I think I'd be good at it and be sort of fun. High schoolers crack me up: I was one only a few years ago but wow, some interesting people.  And a summer break...I'm so down. 

Not really. What I find most beautiful in nature are the clouds but I hated studying physical science. I just think life is so cool, and I love animals. I love learning about evolution and looking at phylogenetic trees. I don't know, biology just makes sense to me. You learn some concept and then you see it out in the world and you're like "huh. Life is awesome."


----------



## Antrist (Jan 26, 2011)

kickinit said:


> Maybe it was because he would have focused on the puzzle, finished it, and then moved onto TV or vise versa?


Yes, that's probably what I would do. I prefer (or somewhat 'have to') work on one thing at a time or suffer diminished performance.



> Do you approach people and relationships the same way you approach everything else? If so, does this get frustrating if people don't act the way you want them to, or is it usually not a problem?


No. I approach everything differently, whether that be people and tasks or one person and the next. My behaviour and reception of other people and situations are coloured by they're like and what's going on, respectively. I like pushing people gently out of their comfort zone. That might not seem like it makes sense, but I believe strongly that it is good for people to expand their comfort zone in a sort of pioneering fashion, pushing back boundaries. I am familiar with the sense of reward that comes from overcoming fear and inhibition and try to impart that upon others as much as they allow it (and sometimes when they haven't had a chance to answer yet - but I'd never put people in harm's way).

To answer your question and draw two concepts in line, I function best without restriction and the need to 'hold back'. When other people resist too much or give up too easily on experimentation and the pursuit of their own happiness/excitement i.e. they cannot be incited into action, I tend to drop it and move on. So in that way, yes.

I remember my very good ISFJ friend crying a lot because someone had confronted her about something (sort of said, "if you don't like it you can **** off"..). I initially tried to convince her that it wasn't a big deal but she continued to cry and become more absorbed, to the point I encouraged others to leave her alone as she evidently wanted to cry and cry and cry. She obviously needed/wanted it because she was still doing it.


----------



## Meirsho (Oct 9, 2012)

mm...just wondering how much alike r we..lol
how quick are you to judge ppl?
got any brooses-broken bones?
do you know when you're going to bed?
you got a song stuck in your head?


----------



## ClarityOfVision (Mar 3, 2013)

^As complete opposites, do you think we can be friends? Do you think opposites attract or repulse?


----------



## Meirsho (Oct 9, 2012)

donno,i don't see ppl like that and i'm not going to actually start typing alll my frends  but i beilve that i've got friends of all types
all ppl are diffrent and mainy not for their type^^


----------



## Acerbusvenator (Apr 12, 2011)

Meirsho said:


> donno,i don't see ppl like that and i'm not going to actually start typing alll my frends  but i beilve that i've got friends of all types
> all ppl are diffrent and mainy not for their type^^


What is your reaction to things that aren't so tangible?

As an example, my ESFP sister hates the movie "Cloud Atlas" because she feels it is too hard to understand. She stated that the idea was good, but it was made awful (means that she wasn't capable to connect the dots - she's an enneagram 3 so she wouldn't tell me directly). That specific movie is likely as close to the natural thought pattern of Ni doms as you can go in a movie.


----------



## surgery (Apr 16, 2010)

@_Acerbusvenator_

What's Introverted Perception like? I mean, since it's a perception function, it's supposedly gathering information from the external environment, but at the same time, it's supposed to get it's subjective quality from the way it's perceived in an individual's brain. So, does that mean as an Ni-dom, you're mainly making one at a time observations about the external world, then going into your head and sorting of looking for the deeper meaning of what you just observed? I feel like that's how Ni is described by most MBTI theorists, and for the most part, by Jung.

_______


I'm INFP for the poster below me.


----------



## Meirsho (Oct 9, 2012)

Acerbusvenator said:


> What is your reaction to things that aren't so tangible?


well it really depends on the contex,their are some un-tangible stuff that i would like or be able to talk about but the way i do it, is very diffrent from intuitives,i'm afraid the best way for me to answer such a question is by persenal RL because other times i would simply be bored or not care..

and for my infp friend,
how clear minded are you,i mean like i hear you guys tend to over-think stuff..do/can you actually imagine how stuff would work out b4 they do?


----------



## nothingbutfoma (Jan 30, 2013)

snowbell said:


> Hey look, there are actual posting ESFJ's in here! Excellent!
> 
> 
> 
> As an ESFJ, how would you handle betrayal?


Haha, yes I've noticed we are a rarity on here. 

Hm, betrayal. My reaction to a betrayal has changed since I've matured. So I'll tell you how I would have handled it in my younger days, and how I would probably handle it now. 

When I was younger, I lived in a very black and white (right vs. wrong) world, and I had a vengeful mentality. Because I am naturally a loyal person, I saw betrayals as a severe wrongdoing. So if I were betrayed as a young ESFJ, I would have automatically condemned them (internally, never to their face) and would hope them to soon suffer a hurt as severe as what I felt.

Now that I'm older, my views are much looser. I no longer live by my black and white values but instead have accepted and welcomed different shades of gray. However, that doesn't mean I am now okay with betrayal. I still view it as something negative, but I wouldn't react to it the same way I would before. I would be hurt and upset, but I would also try to understand why that person betrayed me. If my actions played any role in the betrayal and the other person just responded poorly, then forgiveness is possible. The same goes if the other person is genuinely regretful and sorry. But if the other person did it with malicious intent, then I emotionally detach and keep them very distant from me and my heart. However, I have no wishes of ill will towards them because, in my opinion, a person with a malicious mentality is already suffering from their own punishment.

*As an INFP, what's your internal world like? *I've read that it can be very intense and chaotic. Are you ever at peace with yourself?


----------



## Acerbusvenator (Apr 12, 2011)

surgery said:


> @_Acerbusvenator_
> 
> What's Introverted Perception like? I mean, since it's a perception function, it's supposedly gathering information from the external environment, but at the same time, it's supposed to get it's subjective quality from the way it's perceived in an individual's brain. So, does that mean as an Ni-dom, you're mainly making one at a time observations about the external world, then going into your head and sorting of looking for the deeper meaning of what you just observed? I feel like that's how Ni is described by most MBTI theorists, and for the most part, by Jung.


Well, I've never really known anything but my introverted perception.
Ni isn't really watching the actual world, but rather just the connections between things. Se does the watching and since it's my inferior then it's my weak link. I sometimes make connections where there is none because I always try to look beneath the surface for something hidden, so for something without an agenda I make up a possible agenda.
Like on the table we were sitting at in a restaurant had a glass vase on the edge of the table, so I said "that's a classic, "you have to pay for that" thing" after which my father responded, "no, your mother was the one who moved it there" (I just didn't see that she had moved it).

There's also a bit of an issue in seeing the connections that no one else around me sees. The world is kinda like solving a puzzle, but everyone keeps telling you that you completely failed solving it, saying that it should be another way (that really doesn't make sense). So my ability to connect things alienates me from other people.

Ni is also very linear, I go from point A to point B without making stops that don't lead anywhere. Unlike with Ne, then most I do has an original purpose that it may or may not fulfill - Ne seems a bit like throwing darts wearing a blindfold after being spun around hoping to hit a centimeter wide dot.

I would also assume that it's Ni which is the reason for why when I get into some writing project I know all I will write about in my head and I got everything done in my head - all I need to do is put it on paper. I've been writing a project with an ISFJ and I write a lot more than her when I do write because I get some sense of how to formulate my words to be able to include certain points.

I often see things as unconnected dots and I consider myself adept at connecting those dots (which is why connecting different points in writing can be an easy task for me... even if I might write a really short text summarizing it all).


----------



## Little Cloud (Jan 12, 2013)

ClarityOfVision said:


> ^As complete opposites, do you think we can be friends? Do you think opposites attract or repulse?


How Ni manifest himself in you?


----------



## Little Cloud (Jan 12, 2013)

@Acerbusvenator As a INTJ are you a hard worker, organized and precise person?


----------



## Little Cloud (Jan 12, 2013)

@nothingbutfoma Are you a very neat and organized person? Are you an hard worker? Or do you find sometimes yourself a procrastinator?


----------



## surgery (Apr 16, 2010)

Acerbusvenator said:


> Well, I've never really known anything but my introverted perception.
> Ni isn't really watching the actual world, but rather just the connections between things. Se does the watching and since it's my inferior then it's my weak link. I sometimes make connections where there is none because I always try to look beneath the surface for something hidden, so for something without an agenda I make up a possible agenda.
> Like on the table we were sitting at in a restaurant had a glass vase on the edge of the table, so I said "that's a classic, "you have to pay for that" thing" after which my father responded, "no, your mother was the one who moved it there" (I just didn't see that she had moved it).


Thanks for the interesting response. It is difficult to try to describe your dominant functions since it seems so inseparable from your natural view of reality. From what you described here though, Ni sounds a lot like what I've read in books, which is reassuring because I never knew whether these descriptions could be trusted, so to speak.



Acerbusvenator said:


> Ne seems a bit like throwing darts wearing a blindfold after being spun around hoping to hit a centimeter wide dot.


lolll





@_Meirsho_

I feel that as an INFP, I probably over-think by other people's standards. For me, however, it feels like I am being "clear-headed." I need to be able to reflect on "why" before I do anything. I am constantly thinking about why other people do things. I don't really focus so much on individual people's motivations, but I see how individual people reflect universal patterns for behavior. So, for me, everything and everyone in the world feels connected. Everything sort of relates to something else and I spend a lot of time reflecting on those connections and what it means to me.

I do often neglect taking action by over-thinking. For example, if I saw some guys playing basket ball, I would immediately imagine myself with them, but I have no desire to actually get involved. I also don't focus too much on what's actually going on in the game, like who has the ball or what not. I just sort of focus on random things that catch my attention and think about what it means to me or why it's important.

@_Little Cloud_

Does Fe create a lot of expectations for how you think people should behave or doe Fe mostly feel like being aware of other people's feelings and needs?


----------



## Antrist (Jan 26, 2011)

Meirsho said:


> mm...just wondering how much alike r we..lol
> how quick are you to judge ppl?
> got any brooses-broken bones?
> do you know when you're going to bed?
> you got a song stuck in your head?


- It can appear as though I have accepted someone into my friend group, even though I initially scope the person out before I feel comfortable around them and let them in fully. I judge people instantly based on what information is readily available to me: tone of voice, posture, age... I don't feel ashamed of using stereotypes because most of the time they're spot on.

- In my life-time I've broken my wrists once each. I sprained my leg as a teenager trying to run up a very steep concrete ramp. I currently have a massive internal bruise on my tail-bone because I went out clubbing in a bar in Charing Cross where they drop balloons occasionally. Me and my friend found a corner where lots of them had fallen and decided to jump on them. One of them sort of survived and I fell on my ass.

- Never.

- Always. Right now it's part of the Les Misérables soundtrack ._.


----------



## Antrist (Jan 26, 2011)

@surgery
As type descriptions depict, do you believe yourself to be 'rose-tinted' in that you see the world with your own personal 'spin'?


----------



## surgery (Apr 16, 2010)

Antrist said:


> @_surgery_
> As type descriptions depict, do you believe yourself to be 'rose-tinted' in that you see the world with your own personal 'spin'?


Yes, or at least, I've been told I have a unique way of seeing things. I guess if anything, I tend to romanticize people. Like I imagine my life with them, or I imagine what my life would have been like if someone else, what if I had been lived in the past or my ideal life in the future. Doing this creates visions in my head, but these images sort of feel very factual, even though I know they're not facts. They just seem extremely important--how things should be. I also tend to empathize easily, so I don't like to judge others (though I still do sometimes). I'd prefer to assume the best about _most_ people.


----------



## Little Cloud (Jan 12, 2013)

surgery said:


> @_Little Cloud_
> 
> Does Fe create a lot of expectations for how you think people should behave or doe Fe mostly feel like being aware of other people's feelings and needs?


Both but the second for me is a lot more important.
The first is related to the fact that I think that people should respect others and should be kind or almost not _mean_ with others. Badness without deep reason (but sometimes even if there are reasons) it's a thing that I can't tolerate, both if is directed toward me and towards every other person. 
However for the others things, for values and others I tries (and I usually succeed) usually to tolerate others, just because I believe that others should be respected.

But for me Fe is more linked to others' needs and feelings. I'm always linked to others moods, feelings and needs, I'm, usually, so able to recognize them that I can't no ignore them, also because I'm a very sensible person.
Fe makes me very interested in knowing other people and to connect with them. When I see a person that is crying I can't stop myself to start seeing if someone is near that person and he\she's taking care of him\her. 
When I call someone Fe makes me understand, instantly, if the other person is happy, sad, bored, angry, tired etc and if the person is not serene or happy I feel the need to sustain him\her and help him\her as I can.


Which are the types between you are insure, if there are, and why?


----------



## Little Cloud (Jan 12, 2013)

As a ESTP, how your Fe is developed? How it manifests himself in you?


----------



## Antrist (Jan 26, 2011)

Little Cloud said:


> As a ESTP, how your Fe is developed? How it manifests himself in you?


I like to make people laugh and get them to smile. I can tell when someone is down and I'm drawn to doing something about it (usually, making myself look stupid in the process). I also have a naturally expressive face.

I've chosen a career which kills two birds, one that protects people and lets me develop my skills working with confrontation and desperate situations (not yet begun, but it's as a Police Constable in London). This, I think, satisfies both Fe and Se. In a way it could be considered 'Fe' that I want people to see that good officers are competent and compassionate. I care a lot about how people see me in terms of my abilities and my strengths and obviously I fully intend to be a good officer, doing his job well and making people feel protected and safe.

I express myself a lot through artwork, also.


----------



## Antrist (Jan 26, 2011)

@Little Cloud, as an ESFJ how do you deal with long periods of repressed Fe when you really need to purge? 

I used to be with an ESFJ (it didn't really work out, I kept upsetting him) and he occasionally writes very long (sometimes in the form of a poem) Facebook statuses which seem to be self-aimed motivational speeches (laced with massive doses of Ti), also with the purpose of clarifying to others that he's going to ignore anything anyone else has to say on the subject. It seems like he has a problem rattling around in his brain which begs to escape. Because he's all about other people, it seems like he considers taking a step back to cool off is a big deal and everyone needs to realise that. 

Do you experience similar?


----------



## pizzapie (Oct 23, 2012)

@Little Cloud

as an ESFJ, does your Fe and Si work together or contradict each other? I've read a lot of descriptions that say ESFJs are often filled with contradictory desires, and I see this somewhat in my ESFJ sister (but she's too young to have a well developed Si) and more so in my ISFJ mother. Is it true or is it just crappy type descriptions at it again?


----------



## Little Cloud (Jan 12, 2013)

pizzapie said:


> @_Little Cloud_
> 
> as an ESFJ, does your Fe and Si work together or contradict each other? I've read a lot of descriptions that say ESFJs are often filled with contradictory desires, and I see this somewhat in my ESFJ sister (but she's too young to have a well developed Si) and more so in my ISFJ mother. Is it true or is it just crappy type descriptions at it again?


It depends, sometimes they work together sometimes in a contradictory way.
My Si wants security and a peaceful happiness, so it wants persons on which I can count on. So my Fe helps me to get or maintain the persons that I need. 
Sharing calm experiences with other persons makes happy bot my Fe and Si.
But when my Fe follow friends or other persons to which I'm interested and I have to do some things that my Si don't recognize as secure, pleasant, peaceful, my Si starts opposing to my Fe. 
That's happen when for example I'm between new persons, my Fe says:" wow, a lot of people, let's talk with them, you could build strong or at least interesting connections with them!", while my Si says:" Yes, it would be fantastic, but if people don't like you? if something goes wrong? if these persons are not interesting and you loose your time?"

As a ISTJ, you should know how terrible and frustrating could be Si. Is your Si in contrast with some other functions\aspects of you?


----------



## pizzapie (Oct 23, 2012)

Little Cloud said:


> As a ISTJ, you should know how terrible and frustrating could be Si. Is your Si in contrast with some other functions\aspects of you?


Si can be a pain sometimes. I've never really related to a lot of descriptions of ISTJs and to a further extent Si (but it's more Te that is less me, which a lot of descriptions focus on because that's what gets presented to the world). Si typically works with my Te, helping me recall random facts/info to organize externally, whether that be drawings or charts or what have it. But I find it's not Si that contradicts other aspects of me, but my darn Te. I find myself thinking objectively and disassociating my emotions from things, but as soon as someone so much as gives me a raised eyebrow I get into defensive mode. Also, I'm pretty lazy as it is, but a part of me is always like "alright so here's the plan and this is how it's gonna go" but I just feel like "ehhhhhh no."


----------



## uncertain (May 26, 2012)

@_Little Cloud_

Thanks for the reply. (I have questions at the beginning and the end as well)



> However, even if this your way of acting could seen as "selfish" because you're so absorbed that you don't care about others near to you, even the Fe in stress period could acts as "selfish".


hmm. I don't quite get it. Can you give an example of my "selfishness"? When you say "you don't care about others near to you," do you mean we just act and do things without thinking too much about others? Do you mean we start to become cold an careless? Like I don't even say "Hi" or "How are you" when we meet? I think of selfishness as doing something bad and taking advantage of the others or benefiting oneself by hurting the others. And how is Fe type of selfishness different from the Fi version?

To your question, the best is that you can solve my problem, maybe just a little bit, or offer a way to solve it. Doing unrelated but caring deed is great as well. Those are unfortunate moments that no one wants.

I admire people like you who have such a great capacity to love, because I don't and I wish I do. I don't understand how some people can be so caring when they already have themselves and their emotion to deal with. But I think I have a great capacity of appreciation. I appreciate the things people do for me, no matter how small it is. The problem, now I realize, is that I largely separate that appreciation from my problems and sadness. In other words, no matter how warm I feel, it has little to do with the sadness I'm experiencing, which is bad. I guess that's why it is so hard for people to reach the deepest level of emotional intimacy with me. But you definitely make me feel better by doing little things for me, so don't stop.  (I mean of course not really to ME but those around you)

Yes it's true that if I don't tell you anything you won't realize my problem, but if I can solve the problem, I probably will not feel so extremely bad at first place. It's embarrassing for people when after I tell them my problem they realize that they can't help me. To me, disturbing people or bothering them with something I and they can't solve is selfish, so the kinder you are, the more unwilling I am to bother you, because you are so SWEET. I think that's what your father believes.

To tell people my problem and show suffering to people is a very paradoxical thing for me to do. I want to have someone listen to me, and usually feel better after, but I feel selfish of doing so because the real reason why I tell him/her is that I think he/she is nice enough to put up with my complaint. I feel like I'm almost taking advantage of them. That's why I'm usually reluctant to do so even though I actually do it. To be honest, I believe I'm at the end pretty selfish. 

Now solve my doubt, convince me something about the following (I think there is something wrong either with me or with her):
I have never truly understood why, after I confess to my friend, she said to me, "thanks for telling me;" "I'm really happy that you tell me this;" and HOW could she say "you are sweet" after I told her that I confessed to her because I thought she was nice enough to put up with me. I don't know if she is Fe though.


----------



## Little Cloud (Jan 12, 2013)

@uncertain I think that just the fact that you fear of being selfish and because of that you try to make everything to not feel selfish is already a step up from selfishness that *everyone* has inside of him\her!
I put selfish in quotation marks because I don't know if it's really a selfish thing or it's just what dominants Fe tend to see as selfish because it's so a different way of acting\thinking that they don't really get.
As a dominant Fe, as I said you, I think that sometimes persons that have Fi could act in ways that I see as selfish because they're so absorbed in their problems that they don't think about other problems. But I think so just because I always try to think about other problems, it's a thing that I feel as a duty of mine, that when I'm healthy I do, usually, with pleasure, because I hope that others would be satisfied and reassured if they would know that I'm worried about their problems and I'm here to help them if they need so.
However I recognize that as I could see dominant Fi as selfish, I could see ourselves (Fe dominant) selfish too, in moments of stress, because as I already told you:
While when you have these moments you want just staying alone in order to deal with that, we could try to ignore for some moments these problems, or acting with others like we don't care about these, but actually we hope that others realize about our sufferance and help us as we normally help them. That could bring to a lot of problems because others, generally, don't realize about ours problems, for the simple reason that we don't tell them about that.

All your doubts to tell or not to people your problems are not selfish but, on the contrary, altruist. 
I feel something similar to you when I have problems, but I don't know if it's just because I fear to bother others with my problems or I'm actually so proud that I want that others realize of my situations and would help me without telling them anything.

Yes, I think that you have reason, as I thought, probably my father don't tell me his problems because he don't want to suffer me, even if I perceive the same his sufferance and I suffers too. However this it's likewise an altruistic action.

To explicate you in a more clear way the reason I like take care of other problems, I can tell you that in that way I could see others relieved and the at the same time I'm relived myself too. It's like sharing all problems together and being aware that just this action itself would calm down ourselves, because we feel that we together we could support each other.

I hope that this explication can help you to understand also why your friend was so happy that you told her your problems. We see a similar thing as a trust act and we feel so in peace at the idea that we could support your problems! :happy:


----------



## dabeshu (Jan 25, 2011)

screwloose said:


> To get that exact reaction out of people. I love that it's totally random-ass and very plain at the same time. It's totally mundane and all that more bizarre because of it. Bonus: Penguins are awesome, one of my favorite animals.
> 
> Seriously, the more time I spend on here, the more I realize that I'm an ENTP to the core. hehe.
> 
> ...


Could you tell us more about yourself?


----------



## Little Cloud (Jan 12, 2013)

@uncertain
However I admire you too because you have the gift of feeling your emotions, both positive and negative, in a deep way. And you decide to face them alone, without the help of anyone. You pass also a lot of time perceiving and dealing with your emotions and you so have a better understanding and self-knowledge of your emotions\feelings which dominant Fe, usually, find more difficult to have.
However as a 2 in Enneagramm, in this last period, I'm trying to accost myself to a 4. So I'm now more self-aware and I'm trying to deal by myself alone first to my feelings\emotions in order to make me help by others only in a second moment and just if I really want to.

Do you think that there's a connection between Enneagramm and MTBI? 4s have generally Fi, while 2s have Fe? Or it can't be determined by types?


----------



## uncertain (May 26, 2012)

Little Cloud said:


> @_uncertain_
> However I admire you too because you have the gift of feeling your emotions, both positive and negative, in a deep way. And you decide to face them alone, without the help of anyone. You pass also a lot of time perceiving and dealing with your emotions and you so have a better understanding and self-knowledge of your emotions\feelings which dominant Fe, usually, find more difficult to have.
> However as a 2 in Enneagramm, in this last period, I'm trying to accost myself to a 4. So I'm now more self-aware and I'm trying to deal by myself alone first to my feelings\emotions in order to make me help by others only in a second moment and just if I really want to.
> 
> Do you think that there's a connection between Enneagramm and MTBI? 4s have generally Fi, while 2s have Fe? Or it can't be determined by types?


Thanks.

I used to think that being able to understand myself and to perceive my own emotion is not a very worthy thing, but now I think that because of that ability I'm at least not giving people the kind of trouble that comes from not knowing what I'm doing or not aware of my own mood, if I'm not contributing.

I'm not very familiar with Enneagram, honestly. I usually look at 5 only when I'm with Enneagram. 

I'm a 5w4. I also relate to the 9 description a lot. For the tritype I'm 594. 

I'm not sure about the connection thing, but a certain MBTI type would tend to be a certain Enneagram type.
For example, the most common Ennea type for ISFP is 9, and then 4, sometimes 5. This demographics make sense to me. I actually feel like 50%~60% ISFPs are nine, but I really don't know. I've heard that the most common Ennea type for INFP is 4, and I would imagine a lot of them being 9 and 5 as well. I think you are right about 4 and Fi, as what I've shown here of the two Fi-dom types. I guess many IxTx and NTs are 5.

And there are Ennea types that a MBTI type would rarely be. For example, ISFP is rarely an 8. It will strike me if I get to know a ISFP 8.

Here is a little study on the correlation
http://pstypes.blogspot.com/2009/07/myers-briggs-and-enneagram-type.html

Since they are two different systems, I don't think you can make much connection beyond the type descriptions.


----------



## Little Cloud (Jan 12, 2013)

@uncertain Yeah I knew that some types would tend to be a certain Enneagram type, thanks however for the site that, instead, I didn't know. 
What I would really know is how for example a 4 could be a type with dominant Fe? It would be weird, isn't it?
Maybe I would create a thread to see if there are 4s that have Fe and how it works for them! roud:


----------



## uncertain (May 26, 2012)

Little Cloud said:


> @_uncertain_ Yeah I knew that some types would tend to be a certain Enneagram type, thanks however for the site that, instead, I didn't know.
> What I would really know is how for example a 4 could be a type with dominant Fe? It would be weird, isn't it?
> Maybe I would create a thread to see if there are 4s that have Fe and how it works for them! roud:


The thread is an interesting idea.

I've read a description of 4 here, http://personalitycafe.com/type-4-f...-enneagram-type-4-romantic-individualist.html

While it is totally possible for a Fe-dom to be individualistic, 4s sound so Fi to me that I doubt how many Fe-dom would be a four. Some of the things about four might even go against your ethical stand, against what you firmly believe in and how you behave and interact with people every day.

I have a strong Fi, but not in the way as 4 who is obsessed with personal identity, at least not consciously. It almost sounds to me that 4s seek personal identity and uniqueness just for the sake of having a personal identity and an unique image, which is pointless to me. Yes sometimes I do question my identity and might even go on to find that out, but for the sake of learning more about myself, not for the sake of building an unique image. That's why I'm not a hard-core 4. I'm not very nostalgic either, sometimes, but rarely. I'm more with the present and sometimes the future. Other than these and maybe a few other points in that description, I'm like a 4 in many other ways.

But please refer me to the thread once you set it up

What is your father's type?


----------



## Little Cloud (Jan 12, 2013)

uncertain said:


> The thread is an interesting idea.
> 
> I've read a description of 4 here, http://personalitycafe.com/type-4-f...-enneagram-type-4-romantic-individualist.html
> 
> ...


I have just tagged you! :wink:
In fact it's the same I'm guessing. Hoping that other persons would answer to my thread in order to better understand that!
Thanks for the 4's description but I've already read 3 Enneagram's books so I'm quite slippy about Enneagram in general!
I started reading the Enneagram 3 years later and I felt in love with it! It helped me a lot to self-awareness and to develop myself!
My father is a 4 and he's a INFP too. So let's try to imagine how his Fi is strong in him :tongue: 
He's very nostalgic and he cares a lot about being unique, on the contrary of you. 
However you have some 4's characteristics because of your 4 wing. He has 5 wing so he's very interested into culture too! :happy:


----------



## LittleOrange (Feb 11, 2012)

@ all the extroverts: How do you perceive introverts?


----------



## BlueSeven (Nov 19, 2012)

LittleOrange said:


> @ all the extroverts: How do you perceive introverts?


I think that they are wonderful. Albeit with the potential of being a little bit self absorbed, and eager only to learn things that propagate their own beliefs


----------



## Little Cloud (Jan 12, 2013)

LittleOrange said:


> @ all the extroverts: How do you perceive introverts?


I percieve them as a unknow world that has to be discovered, sometimes with a lot of patience that generally it's rewarded! :happy:


----------



## Vanderlyle (Jan 19, 2012)

To ESFJs, 
What's your opinion on being typed as "The Caregivers?" Does this fit for you? Or do you feel like it's a stereotype that doesn't fit you?


----------



## LifeAprentis (Oct 12, 2011)

LittleOrange said:


> @ all the extroverts: How do you perceive introverts?


A person is someone to be pondered of the inner workings of their being 

A steel safe that when view at a distance is dull but but up close is a thoughtful and deep treasure chest full of surprises. 

My counterpart, nemesis or opposite 

-LifeAprentis


----------



## LifeAprentis (Oct 12, 2011)

Vanderlyle said:


> To ESFJs,
> What's your opinion on being typed as "The Caregivers?" Does this fit for you? Or do you feel like it's a stereotype that doesn't fit you?


I will take my time and *think about these questions


----------



## Little Cloud (Jan 12, 2013)

Vanderlyle said:


> To ESFJs,
> What's your opinion on being typed as "The Caregivers?" Does this fit for you? Or do you feel like it's a stereotype that doesn't fit you?


I think that it fits a lot even if we are not just caregivers. But that's impossible for every person to be described by a simple word, so I can say that it's pretty appropriate, at least for me.
I give a lot of importance about caring about others, I'm feeling happy when I see that people around me feel that I care about them and that they can always count on me.
I try to be always kind with others not just because I want be perceived by them as a "caregiver" but mainly because I believe in values that are linked to the fact of respecting people. I think that if everyone would try to act in that way the world would be better, so I just try to make my part in it. The problem is most of persons don't share this "ideal" because they think that even if they would act in that way, other would continue to act in a selfish way. So in a virtuous circle, no one would start to change the world.


----------



## Little Cloud (Jan 12, 2013)

@_nothingbutfoma_ How are you in period of stress? How you Ti function acts in these moments? Do you tend to be more introvert and reserved in relationships with people? :happy:


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

Too much variety in introverts to perceive them all as one big lump of introvert. Some people are more introverted than others. Some are good listeners. Others just want to be left alone. 
Part of me thinks that I am an introvert...
Maybe I am an ambivert...



LittleOrange said:


> @ all the extroverts: How do you perceive introverts?


----------



## Little Cloud (Jan 12, 2013)

walking tourist said:


> Too much variety in introverts to perceive them all as one big lump of introvert. Some people are more introverted than others. Some are good listeners. Others just want to be left alone.
> Part of me thinks that I am an introvert...
> Maybe I am an ambivert...


I understand you, I feel the same. Maybe I'm an ambivalent too!


----------



## Little Cloud (Jan 12, 2013)

Vanderlyle said:


> To ESFJs,
> What's your opinion on being typed as "The Caregivers?" Does this fit for you? Or do you feel like it's a stereotype that doesn't fit you?


As a ESFP, do you share your emotions\feelings with others?


----------



## an absurd man (Jul 22, 2012)

@Little Cloud As an ESFJ how do you feel about someone close to you, like a relative, who doesn't share their feelings? Have you ever violated someone's personal space or independence? If you did, how did you know when you were doing it?


----------



## Little Cloud (Jan 12, 2013)

Striver said:


> @_Little Cloud_ As an ESFJ how do you feel about someone close to you, like a relative, who doesn't share their feelings? Have you ever violated someone's personal space or independence? If you did, how did you know when you were doing it?


I have sometimes similar problems with my sister that is a INTP. She could seem sad\angry or other negative emotions, without expressing nothing. I have hard moments to resist about asking why she is in that way. My intentions are very good because I can't hold up seeing sad\angry people without knowing why and knowing how I can help them. But I know too that she hates express why she feels in that way, in that moments, she wants just staying in peace until the emotion would disappear. When sometimes I don't resist and ask her of that, we could even start a fight because of that.
So I think that yes to her I can be considered sometimes as a pushy person. 
But with my friends is more easy to me to be less impulsive and more comprehensive. Even if a sad\angry person could condition myself in a deeply way. In fact in these situations I feel very sorry for him\her and since my Fe perceives every other emotion it could be very hard to me to resist to try to help others or at least to substain them.
But if a person don't want to talk about a particular emotion or feeling I would try to respect her\him.

Are you sometimes considered\judged as a-social person?


----------



## Vanderlyle (Jan 19, 2012)

Little Cloud said:


> As a ESFP, do you share your emotions\feelings with others?


 When it comes to personal emotional problems I almost never share them with anyone, thinking that this is something only I can really solve. Telling them won't help and will just make them worried.

The outward emotion I show the most is happiness, I smile a lot and don't really mesh well with being sad or angry just for the sake of it. I do think I sometimes go on to an auto-pilot for my emotions, or over-express. For example, I may act more enthusiastic about something than I actually am because I think that, especially with how people have grown to see me, my muted excitement will translate as being uninterested. The reason I think that that's why I do this is because when I'm with my more mellow friends I don't really do it, unlike with my more excitable friends. 

Actually, I do tend to act very differently depending on who I'm with. I'll be thinking the same way, but I am far more reserved with quiet friends and completely over-the-top with rambunctious ones.


----------



## Little Cloud (Jan 12, 2013)

Vanderlyle said:


> When it comes to personal emotional problems I almost never share them with anyone, thinking that this is something only I can really solve. Telling them won't help and will just make them worried.
> 
> The outward emotion I show the most is happiness, I smile a lot and don't really mesh well with being sad or angry just for the sake of it. I do think I sometimes go on to an auto-pilot for my emotions, or over-express. For example, I may act more enthusiastic about something than I actually am because I think that, especially with how people have grown to see me, my muted excitement will translate as being uninterested. The reason I think that that's why I do this is because when I'm with my more mellow friends I don't really do it, unlike with my more excitable friends.
> 
> Actually, I do tend to act very differently depending on who I'm with. I'll be thinking the same way, but I am far more reserved with quiet friends and completely over-the-top with rambunctious ones.


Thank you for your answer!:kitteh: I would ask you another question if you don't mind, but every other person could answer to it.
*Question for all types:
What are the characteristics of you that you less like or which you would like to improve?*


----------



## an absurd man (Jul 22, 2012)

Little Cloud said:


> I have sometimes similar problems with my sister that is a INTP. She could seem sad\angry or other negative emotions, without expressing nothing. I have hard moments to resist about asking why she is in that way. My intentions are very good because I can't hold up seeing sad\angry people without knowing why and knowing how I can help them. But I know too that she hates express why she feels in that way, in that moments, she wants just staying in peace until the emotion would disappear. When sometimes I don't resist and ask her of that, we could even start a fight because of that.
> So I think that yes to her I can be considered sometimes as a pushy person.
> But with my friends is more easy to me to be less impulsive and more comprehensive. Even if a sad\angry person could condition myself in a deeply way. In fact in these situations I feel very sorry for him\her and since my Fe perceives every other emotion it could be very hard to me to resist to try to help others or at least to substain them.
> But if a person don't want to talk about a particular emotion or feeling I would try to respect her\him.
> ...




Do you think its irrational for people to want to deal with some problems on their own?

I may be considered asocial to many people, but I think I'm just selective and definitely purposeful when I consider social interaction.

The reason I asked the question is because my mother is an ESFJ. Sometimes she can be very pushy and I hate that. She also asks me the same unnecessary questions *everyday *like "what did you eat?", like she keeps a log of everything I eat LOL. But I love my mother very much, and I don't know how to show it because when she annoys me, I can be cold to her. I would like to improve my relationship with her.

So how does someone (like your sister, maybe) show you that they appreciate you? How do you know?


----------



## Little Cloud (Jan 12, 2013)

Striver said:


> Do you think its irrational for people to want to deal with some problems on their own?
> 
> I may be considered asocial to many people, but I think I'm just selective and definitely purposeful when I consider social interaction.
> 
> ...


No, I don't consider it irrational, but since it's not always my way of facing them sometimes it's not simple to understand people that act in that way or at least accept it without starting to think negative things such as:" Maybe she's sad\angry because of something I said\did, or maybe she wouldn't tell me anything because she don't trust me."
However what really bothers me it's that it seems, when she's sad\angry, that she's not able to deal with her problems without showing them to others in a so noticeable way. When I'm in a negative emotion I try to not answer bad to others, because it's not because of them if I'm in that mood.
But maybe it's just because she's still an adolescent and she has Fe as her repressed function, while I have Fe at my primary function.

However I can understand your frustration because sometimes I see this same frustration in my sister's eyes, and I feel really sorry because of that. But sometimes, even if I try to stop myself, it's stronger than myself.
Try to understand that if your mother seems so pushy with you, as you probably just know, actually she did that because she really cares about you.

It's very nice from you the wish of improving the relationship. I find myself very different from my sister, even if we have the same identical functions, it's just the order that changes. While with INTJ I tend to get along very well.
Anyway, what an ESFJ as me loves is when a person shows me that she values my appreciation for him\her, but more than that I love when someone shows that he\she cares about me, asking me:" And what about you? How are you? I see you very happy\ a little sad\angry etc". 
Than I know that my sister appreciates me when she gives me compliments or shows me physical affect. roud:


----------



## nothingbutfoma (Jan 30, 2013)

Little Cloud said:


> @_nothingbutfoma_ How are you in period of stress? How you Ti function acts in these moments? Do you tend to be more introvert and reserved in relationships with people? :happy:


I think it depends on the type of stress. If it's stress over finishing a task, then I jump in and finish it. But if the stress is related to people, then I can become very unsure of myself. I can be highly critical and aware of myself or others and think the worst of a situation. I obsess over every little detail and over think its meaning. I can feel myself losing touch with reality and no longer know what's real and imagined. Because of this internal panic, I do become quite introverted because of the hyper self-criticism and awareness. It can be a very nerve-wracking position. 

What is your Ti like? Do you think you have a good handle on it?


----------



## Little Cloud (Jan 12, 2013)

nothingbutfoma said:


> I think it depends on the type of stress. If it's stress over finishing a task, then I jump in and finish it. But if the stress is related to people, then I can become very unsure of myself. I can be highly critical and aware of myself or others and think the worst of a situation. I obsess over every little detail and over think its meaning. I can feel myself losing touch with reality and no longer know what's real and imagined. Because of this internal panic, I do become quite introverted because of the hyper self-criticism and awareness. It can be a very nerve-wracking position.
> 
> What is your Ti like? Do you think you have a good handle on it?


I feel the same for relationship with people, when I'm stressed I could become very reserved and unsure. I feel as every person is judging me and in order to avoid that I could become like "invisible". 
I don't exactly know how my Ti works, I, generally, put more importance on feelings and emotions than logical thoughts, but when I strive to think in a logical way I'm not so bad. I could strive a lot in a matter if I like it, I would totally absorbed by it. 
Regarding introspection and self-awareness I'm very interest in these matters in this last period, while in the full adolescence I was not aware of these themes. I feel now that I go a lot more in deep in arguments regarding my past, but maybe I don't know what functions I used in these proceeding, maybe I use a lot my Ne too, farther than Ti and the other dominant functions. 
Regarding the past, thanks to the Ne I'm able to get every other point of views, while my Ti thinks in every other point of view.
This process could be very tiring and a little stressful because every my conviction could fall down and have to be rebuild, but at the same time I understand that this process help me to make more deep and complete my points of view. 

And you? Sorry if I have made you a similar thing, but could you express more your relationship with Ti? It has develop with the time? 
It's normal not understanding perfectly how acts in a person?


----------



## Little Cloud (Jan 12, 2013)

LittleOrange said:


> @ all the extroverts: How do you perceive introverts?


How, instead, do you perceive extroverts? :tongue:


----------



## nothingbutfoma (Jan 30, 2013)

Little Cloud said:


> I feel the same for relationship with people, when I'm stressed I could become very reserved and unsure. I feel as every person is judging me and in order to avoid that I could become like "invisible".
> I don't exactly know how my Ti works, I, generally, put more importance on feelings and emotions than logical thoughts, but when I strive to think in a logical way I'm not so bad. I could strive a lot in a matter if I like it, I would totally absorbed by it.
> Regarding introspection and self-awareness I'm very interest in these matters in this last period, while in the full adolescence I was not aware of these themes. I feel now that I go a lot more in deep in arguments regarding my past, but maybe I don't know what functions I used in these proceeding, maybe I use a lot my Ne too, farther than Ti and the other dominant functions.
> Regarding the past, thanks to the Ne I'm able to get every other point of views, while my Ti thinks in every other point of view.
> ...



I think the deep thoughts about your past may be a combination of Si working with Ne. My Ne has been playing a much larger role in the past year or two in how I view the world. My Si collects information about a person or situation, and my Ne connects that information to build a more comprehensive and abstract picture of who that person is or what is going on. 

For Ti, I am relying on it more often, but it's not as strong as Ne. I find that I am constantly scanning for facts and information about things that I don't know, e.g. words, concepts, innovations, discoveries, inventors, etc. However, I don't normally delve very deeply into a particular search about impersonal topics. I read enough to have a basic understanding or knowledge of the topic at hand. Also, my work requires Ti to be engaged, and I find that I have to put a lot of effort and focus to do so. It's not something I enjoy doing for a long time because it's so mentally draining. I think Ne has been easier for me to develop and engage because it can work with the stronger side of my personality that deals with people and relationships.

I'm curious, if you didn't have to worry about making money and could do whatever your heart desired, what would it be? Is your passion typical of ESFJ qualities?


----------



## Little Cloud (Jan 12, 2013)

nothingbutfoma said:


> I think the deep thoughts about your past may be a combination of Si working with Ne. My Ne has been playing a much larger role in the past year or two in how I view the world. My Si collects information about a person or situation, and my Ne connects that information to build a more comprehensive and abstract picture of who that person is or what is going on.
> 
> For Ti, I am relying on it more often, but it's not as strong as Ne. I find that I am constantly scanning for facts and information about things that I don't know, e.g. words, concepts, innovations, discoveries, inventors, etc. However, I don't normally delve very deeply into a particular search about impersonal topics. I read enough to have a basic understanding or knowledge of the topic at hand. Also, my work requires Ti to be engaged, and I find that I have to put a lot of effort and focus to do so. It's not something I enjoy doing for a long time because it's so mentally draining. I think Ne has been easier for me to develop and engage because it can work with the stronger side of my personality that deals with people and relationships.
> 
> I'm curious, if you didn't have to worry about making money and could do whatever your heart desired, what would it be? Is your passion typical of ESFJ qualities?


Yeah, that makes sense: I notice that my Ne is playing a more important role in me in these last years.
I think that I would do the same I want to do in my future: an elementary teacher. By this profession I hope I'll use yet more my Ne and Ti, even if I would continue giving importance to my Fe and Si. Then I love children and I like the idea to transfer something to them, even if I'm a little worried because of my Ti that would remain my repressed function anyway. But I read too that ESFJs could be excellent teachers. I'm worried too regarding the fact that ESFJs tend to transfer their own values and thoughts and are not very good in having a open mind, but I think that I'm already developing in that way, so I could see this my profession as a medium to develop too in that aspect.
Or if I would not being a teacher, I would do, anyway, a job with children, maybe civil service, for example. 
So I think that yes, this my passion is linked to ESFJ qualities.

As me, do you want to develop yourself in order to go above your limits? Do you find that your limits are typical ESFJ's limits?


----------



## Pogona Vitticeps (Mar 18, 2013)

What do you think of the stereotype that all extroverts are loud and social?


----------



## Little Cloud (Jan 12, 2013)

BeardedAgam said:


> What do you think of the stereotype that all extroverts are loud and social?


Are you asking this question to me? :happy:


----------



## Pogona Vitticeps (Mar 18, 2013)

Little Cloud said:


> Are you asking this question to me? :happy:


Yes.


----------



## Little Cloud (Jan 12, 2013)

I think that it's just a stereotype that doesn't include all the other different shades. 
I'm not yet really sure if I really get the different definition of introvert and extrovert, so sometimes I still doubt if I'm a introvert, because I think I'm really between these two ways (maybe I'm an ambivalent!)
But from what I understood, extrovert are in that way, even if they're very shy, because they're very interested about people, about the external happenings. However even extrovert types could be very reserved and could lose their interest for people. I think that generally that happens in period of stress or at least in negative periods. In my case that happens when I'm stressed or when I'm chagrined. In these cases people often mistype me as an introvert.
However even the stereotype that says that extrovert aren't self-aware and are not interest in introspection isn't true. Maybe it's not what comes to us spontaneously but with the time we could be more self-aware and being good with introspection not less of introverts. Even introverts could not being self-aware and not interested in developing themselves, I know a lot of them even if I hope that with the time they would change.
So also extrovert can have contact with their inner world in the same way of introverts or yet in a deeper way.

*What are, on the contrary, the stereotypes of introvert types?*


----------



## Pogona Vitticeps (Mar 18, 2013)

Little Cloud said:


> I think that it's just a stereotype that doesn't include all the other different shades.
> I'm not yet really sure if I really get the different definition of introvert and extrovert, so sometimes I still doubt if I'm a introvert, because I think I'm really between these two ways (maybe I'm an ambivalent!)
> But from what I understood, extrovert are in that way, even if they're very shy, because they're very interested about people, about the external happenings. However even extrovert types could be very reserved and could lose their interest for people. I think that generally that happens in period of stress or at least in negative periods. In my case that happens when I'm stressed or when I'm chagrined. In these cases people often mistype me as an introvert.
> However even the stereotype that says that extrovert aren't self-aware and are not interest in introspection isn't true. Maybe it's not what comes to us spontaneously but with the time we could be more self-aware and being good with introspection not less of introverts. Even introverts could not being self-aware and not interested in developing themselves, I know a lot of them even if I hope that with the time they would change.
> ...


A few introvert stereotype I've seen a lot of, is the ones that introverts are a shrinking violets or just antisocial. While those might be true for some, I doubt those introverts make up the majority. Introversion and extroversion is simply about how you recharge.

@All shy extroverts, how do you deal with needing to be with people but still not daring to talk to them?


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

I can be very shy, depending on the situation.
I am especially shy in large groups. But I need to have people around. I even need to interact with them. If the other people approach me first, it is good because I get the interaction that I need. But taking the initiative is hard because that's when my shyness kicks in. 
In familiar settings, my shyness is not as noticeable.



BeardedAgam said:


> A few introvert stereotype I've seen a lot of, is the ones that introverts are a shrinking violets or just antisocial. While those might be true for some, I doubt those introverts make up the majority. Introversion and extroversion is simply about how you recharge.
> 
> @All shy extroverts, how do you deal with needing to be with people but still not daring to talk to them?


----------



## leftbanke (Aug 16, 2012)

Above me... ESFP. Hmmm.... I'm married to an ESFJ. Are you chill, playful, upbeat? I don't know anything about ESFPs. :>


----------

